# 210
!   210            ,     .  !

----------


## AZ 2



----------


## Anna______2007

. , ,        .  1- ,    ,    ,  
-  1   .    = 69 411,
 +     .   2- 
  23 137,
     23 137,
     23 137.
__________________________________________________
       = 52 093,
(  1  = 69 411 + 52 093= 121 504.)
+ .   3-  
 17 365, 
    17 365,
    17 365.
  ,      2-     ? (..      2-               23 137*3=69 411      2-  52 093  17 318. 
 , ,      2-1 ,       ,          2-   + .  2- .     .

----------


## Anna______2007

, , . .

----------


## AZ 2

. 180 - 121504
. 210 - 138822
. 280 - 17318
. 290 - 52093

----------


## Anna______2007

-  ,    !   .           2-  =    52 096 +                         23 137*3,   ,    -  ,   - ,      .
     210.    138 822  ,  AZ 2, ,     "   " .  2-  , . 69 411,       .
,     .    , ..   ( 1- 23 137*3 +   2- 17365*3) = 121 504,                            138 822.   ??? - , . !!!!...  :Wow:

----------


## Anna______2007

,  ,  ...... :Dezl:

----------

*Anna______2007*,   -      . 



> 210


.210 6  = .180 1  + .290 1 .



> ???


   :
-  1   .    = 69 411,
+     .   2- 
 23 137,
23 137,
23 137.
 - 69411+69411=138822.

   -    -    ,  .
1  - .180,210  290
6  - .180

,   ,  .290  9 .2006

----------


## AZ 2

> 1   .    = 69 411


    ,     ,     . 210          ,     1-  (     ),     3 .

----------


## Anna______2007

!!!  .210=   3- .    (    )        . (23 137*3),                                        " " ,  !!    ! 
     1  -     ???!!!                                                          .210  2-  =   1 +.   2-  (     1- ).  .   ,      !!!!  ! :Sun:   :Sun:   :Sun:

----------


## Anna______2007

9  
.210  3  = .180 1+ .290 1  ????     :Wow:

----------

.   - .

   -   1 .   .210 = .290 9.  .

----------


## Anna______2007

,  AZ 2 !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Anna______2007

! ,    ,     2.
.180 = 121 504,
.210 = 138 822,
.280 = 17 318   ,
.290 = 52 093 (..  3- ).
__________________________________
   ,      
 1.1. ???        ??     ,        .  ,   . 
 1.2.     ..  3- .

----------


## Anna______2007

???
   - 12627.  - 4691 ??  ???      1.1?

----------

> 1.1. ???        ??


. 17318  .050  080 (4691  12627).   ,   .      -   .   .

*Anna______2007*,    -         ?

----------


## Anna______2007

,   !  !       ,    .    -   .   .
 , ,         !!! ,   .

----------


## Olga.

> -


        9 .   . 180- ,   . 210=  . (   .    3 .)   ,       ,    .    ,    4  .      ?

----------

,  .   ,   .    -     .          .        .

----------


## Olga.

> .


 .



> ,  .


  ,  ,   .       .    ,    ,      ,   ... . .

----------

101  ))

    ,     .

----------


## Olga.

> ,     .


 ,   .

----------

?  1 .     ,  2 ,            ,       ?

----------

**, .

----------

, ,    .210  9 .,      .290   ????  ?

----------

**,       .   ?

----------

!   : 
1. .180-7654
       .290-6000 (.   1)
       .210- 13654
:
2. .180-26662
       .290-19008
       .210-13654
  3:
       .180-26809
       .290-7801
       .210-45670,  ....???
   !

----------

> 1. .180-7654
> .290-6000 (.   1)
> .210- 13654


. ,   1  -   210  . 

  -    .210    290?       ?

,  .
.210 1  = .290 9 .  
.210 (6, 9 , ) = .180   + .210  
.290 1 = .180 1 .
.290 (6, 9 ) = . 180   - .180  
.290  -

----------


## 25

! ,  .          2005,2006,2007   210,290    :Wow:

----------

290    ,         . . .       .

----------


## 25

,   ...       210, 290...

----------

> ,   ...       210, 290...


 .     210  290.

----------


## 25

,  ...      (   )..   ,      :Wow:

----------

....     -     

   3 /   -  .      , ..  .290  .

----------


## 25

!!!

----------

,   ...
        ,     "" ,   , " -" (  ). 
  - .  , ,  ,      . ,    .  ,     ,    ,     . 
    .  :Embarrassment: 
**,     !  :yes:

----------

,   ,          .   3            4   .  .

----------


## ylla

> ,  .
> .210 1  = .290 9 .  
> .210 (6, 9 , ) = .180   + .210  
> .290 1 = .180 1 .
> .290 (6, 9 ) = . 180   - .180 
> 
> .290  -


         ,    :
  210 (6 ) = . 180   +  210 .
    210 . .=. 290 9 .  ?
        6 



 210 6  = 180 1  2

----------

> 210 (6 ) = . 180   +  210 .


 ,  10      ,   11 )))

210 6  =180 1 +290 1 .
210 9 = 180 6  + 290 6

----------


## ylla

.
          .
   .

----------


## ylla

1 . 
. 180 =4011
. 210 =11583
. 280 =7572  
. 290= 4011

2 .
. 180 =380
. 210= 8022 (4011+4011)
 280=7642  
. 290 =0 (. 380-4011)   

3 .
. 180 =20240
. 210=(380+?     8022?)

 :Frown:

----------

0,    0???

----------


## ylla

3 
 180=20240
 210=380
 270 =19860 (20240-380)
 290= 20240-380
 ?

     ?

----------

*ylla*,      . 68  30.09.07    20240.   - ,        .

----------


## ylla

, ,     ,  .....  :Frown:

----------


## ylla

[quote]3 
 180=20240
 210=380
 270 =19860 (20240-380)
 290= 20240-380
  ?

----------

:yes:

----------


## ylla



----------


## ylla

270    1/3 290    29.10. ?

----------

*ylla*, .

----------


## Wild

,   ((((((

210 9 = 180 6  + 290 6  - ?

----------


## AZ 2

.

----------


## -

> ....     -     
> 
>    3 /   -  .      , ..  .290  .


, 
  ,     3   , ,      
  9   ,       2006

   ?

----------

(.280),  .290     ,      9  ,       ????

----------

> 9  ,       ????


;     ,    . 290 - ..   .290 .280 -  ,         4 .

----------

,       .
.180 292114=
.210 492782= (.180 6 . 246391+246391.290 6)
.280 200668=
.290 45723=
   ????

----------


## -

**  ,     ...
  3   
    ,   2006 ,      
 9   
      2006
    270  290  ?
       - ?

----------

> 270  290  ?


,   2006  ,    .




> -


   -    1.2.    -      .

----------


## -

-   ,          ,      1.1,     0
      1  ?

----------

> 1 ?


,        ))

----------


## -

?   ?

----------

1  - .      180  210.
 9      .   180 -  ,     210   ?    270  = 180 - 210 - 240).

----------

> ?   ?


*-*,       -    .   .          .

----------


## -

> *-*,       -    .   .          .


..  ,    ?

----------

,  ...
E 1   1  - .      180  210.
 9      .   180 -  ,     210   210 ?    270 (   )   270 = 180 - 210 - 240).

----------

> ..  ,    ?


.

**,   .210 .  , .270 = .180
   .290 = .180 (    .   . . ).

----------


## -



----------


## -

...   ...,    170  360,  ? ?

----------


## -

,   060,  ?

----------


## AZ 2

> 170  360


      ,  .       210-230.



> 060,


   9  .

----------

. 210    ,   ,     040  070 (     )-     ,    3 , .. . 270.271? ? .    . !

----------

> 040  070 (     )-     ,    3 , .. . 270.271? ?


,   270, 271

----------

,  
   ,      
 1-  
. 180 - 23563
. 210 - 151155 ( 9  2007)
. 280 - 127592
. 290 - 23563


. 180 - 90878
. 210 - 47126
. 270 - 43752
. 290 - 67315

   :           1-  127592 ( 280),         ,  ?   ?         43752  67315    ?

----------

**,     . 
  -    ,      .        .  -     68,4  .
,       ....
    !!!




> 1-  127592 ( 280)


 "   ",   !

  -     68.   -   68.  **  .       ,       (  ).   , ,       .

          30.03.08       -     6 .           :
127592-23563-43752=60277
(   ,        )

----------

,     :
 1-           151155 (      4- ),  2-  23563       1-  ,        68.8   151155+23563...
  68.8            90868,   -                    ?           ,    ,    ?

----------

,          ,          2-      3- ?  ...

----------

> 2-  23563       1-


        ...



> 68.8            90868


   .        6 . 08.



> ?


   -    .    -     ,      . 



> ,    ,    ?


  . ,     1    68   :
 1/3  151115
 1/3  151115
 1/3  151115
 (127592) ..  .




> ,          2-      3- ?


 -  .  -    .

----------

, !
,  .210  1    290  9   . .

----------

,

----------

!        .              .       ,      :Frown:  , ,    ...
 :
 9  2007    290=0, ..     1  2008   ,  210  1  2008 =0.     1  2008   ,    180=10.000.
 270=10.000
 290=10.000.
 - 2008     .  -   10.000.
 2  2008 -  . 
 180=70.000
 190=20.000
 200=50.000
 210= 180+ 290    1 =10.000+10.000=20.000
 220=6000
 230=14000
 270= 190- 220  =20.000-6.000=14.000
 271= 200- 230=50.000-14.000=36.000
 290= 180  2 - 180  1 =70.000-10.000=60.000
  3 =60.000/3=20.000
:         ???
 1 : 10.000 ( 290)  20.000 ( 270+ 290) - ?
 2 : 60.000 ( 290)  74.000 ( 270+ 290) - ?
 :Smilie: 
     !

----------

> ,



5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 :
- ,       28-   ,         , -             ,  *   ,    28-       ;*

----------

,     28.04     10.000 ( 270   1 .) + 3330 (    290   1 )
 28.05 - 3330
 28.06 - 3330
  2    28.07 14000+36000=50000 ( 270+ 271   1 )
+  28.07    -     290  1 =20000
 28.08 - 20000
 28.09 - 20000   ...
 ,      .   ?
,         270  271 + , ???  :Wow:

----------

> .   ?

----------

, !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natasel

, ,  ,      .
3.  3  (    )?
!

----------

> 3.  3  (    )?


3        4 ,

----------


## -

> 3        4 ,


     3   ,         ,      1    :Frown:  ,     ,     
,          ?

----------

> ?


*-*,     -  .            .
       !

    25 ...

----------


## -

**, !  :Dezl: 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## AlexandraV

.
        .
 210   ?
      ".   210-230 :
- ,        , -          ;"

----------

,      )))
. 210  = . 180  + . 290    :Smilie: 
 290    ...

----------


## KAMARA

!!!   2008   1  2009        . :  . 2008   290 ?   .  1  2009  210  .   , ,   .1.2  1,  .290  .   2 (    ,      1 ?).    1   ?   1  2009       3   ,  2 .         290   2  ?!!!

----------

> . 2008   290 ?






> .  1  2009  210  .   , ,   .1.2  1


...   9  2008 .



> .290  .   2






> ,      1 ?)


 1 . . 290=.180



> 1   ?


 180 = 0  290  =0



> 1  2009       3   ,  2 .         290   2  ?

----------


## KAMARA

,  !!!

----------


## 77

:Smilie:

----------


## Mamochka

> ,      )))
> . 210  = . 180  + . 290   
>  290    ...


    . 210  9 ,     ?   :
1 -
180 = 1874
210 = 0
270 = 1874
2 -
180 = 0
210 = 1874
280 = 508
281 = 1366
3 -
180 = 8828
210 = 1874
270 = 1883
271 = 5071
  ,   3 -  . 210   0.        1 ?  ?   ?

----------

> 3 -  . 210   0.


, .



> 1 ?


        2008 .
     " ".      .    6    0 -   .
       ?

----------


## Mamochka

> ?


,      ?



> " ".


 ?      ?

----------

> ,      ?


  ,  ,    .

----------


## Mamochka

> ,  ,    .


 
 99  68 -1874
?

----------


## Mamochka

,  (  )  9             9 ,      ???  ,    , . .      .

----------

> ,  (  )  9             9 ,      ???


, 210 = 0,      180

----------


## Mamochka

> , 210 = 0,      180


 -... ,       ,     ?    4     3 ,         ???

----------

*Mamochka*,       .
,    .         / (      :Wink:  )

----------


## Mamochka

> *Mamochka*,       .


  :Smilie:       ,       "",   "",      :Smilie: 
 ,    ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,       ,     ?


    ?   :Smilie: 
*Mamochka*,       ?     -     ?    ?



> 


 68  51



> ""


  68 51



> "",


    68



> ???


  ?  ,    -?   -   " ",   ?
   -      .     68.

----------

!
 !!!  . , -!

1  2008
 180 - 878 315
 210 - 0 (   3  2007)
 280 - 0
 290  878315
 878 315   878 315  2

6  2008
  180 - 1 427 117 (878 315  1 + 548 802  2)
  210 - 1 756 630 (878 315 + 878 315)
  280 - 329 513 ( )
  290 - 548 802
  50+80 . 1.1 - 329 513
.1.2  548 802   .
 ( ) 548 802   548 802  3

9  2008
 180 - 1 444 575 (1 427 117  6 + 17 458  3)
 210 - 1 975 919 (1 427 117 + 548 802)
 280 - 531 344 ( )
 290 - 17 457
  50+80 . 1.1 - 532 344
.1.2 - 17 458   .
 17 458   17 458  4

2008 

 180 - 1 512 870 (1 444 575  9 + 68 295  4)
 210 - 1 462 033 (1 444 575 + 17 458)
 270, 271 - 50 837 ( )
 280 - 0,00
 290 - 0,00 
  40+70 . 1.1 - 50 837.

 .  () 1 512 870 =  .68.04 .
   .68.04 = 1 389 689 ().
     50 837?
 ,        ?
   -    !
,  !!!
 .

----------

,  
  290      -      ?    ,   3-   120,130,140,220,230,240 (     1)  ?????


        2007  ?  ?

----------

> 3-   120,130,140,220,230,240 (     1)  ?????


3-  -   1.2?     .
   .



> 2007  ?


-  ? (      )

----------

! !!      2008.     1- ,      - 250847. 

1  2008
 180 - 1818
 210 - 0 (   3  2007)
 280 - 0
 290  -


6  2008 
 180 - 1779
 210 - 1818
 280 - 10 ( )
 281 - 29 ( )
 290 - -

9  2008
 180 - 887
 210 - 1818
 280 - 252 ( )
 281 - 679 ( 
 290 - -


2008 

 180 - 131
 210 - 1818
 280 - 457 ( )
 281 - 1230 ( )
  ?

----------

3  2007.   .

----------

2007  ?  

-  ? (      )



   210,290,   ( )   .  ?????????????????????

----------

> 1  2008
>  180 - 1818
>  210 - 0 (   3  2007)
>  280 - 0
>  290  -


. 270+ . 271 - 1818
. 290 - 1818 -       ,     . . 



> 6  2008 
>  180 - 1779
>  210 - 1818
>  280 - 10 ( )
>  281 - 29 ( )
>  290 - -


210 = 180 1 + 290 1 = 1818+1818=3636
280+281= 1779-3636= 1857
290 = 0



> 9  2008
>  180 - 887
>  210 - 1818
>  280 - 252 ( )
>  281 - 679 ( 
>  290 - -


210 = 180 (6)+ 290 (6) = 1779+0=1779
280+281= 887-1779=892
290 = 0



> 180 - 131
>  210 - 1818
>  280 - 457 ( )
>  281 - 1230 ( )


210 = 180 (9) + 290 (9) = 887+0=887
280+281= 131-887=756



> ?


       .... . 210 -          !!! 
       ( . )
 1   1818
     39 ( )
    6 : +1818-39=1779 - ..     180   6 ,      .
     9    1818!    -  !         1818  " "  . 210.

----------


## _Lena_

,      .   :
1.    ,   1,2 ( 120,130,140, 220,230,240)    ?

----------

: 
 9 . 2008 .
. 180 - 29306,00
. 290 - 29306,00

   ,     . 210  ?
  ?

 :     68.04    ?

  !

----------

:
   :
. 010 - 13 692 007
. 020 - 2 918
. 030 - 13 754 276
. 040 - 17 268
. 060, 100, 120 - (-76 619)
. 180 - 0

   2
. 010 - 13 692 007
. 020 - (9 013 215)
. 029 - 4 678 792
. 030 - (4 741 060)
. 050 - (62 268)
. 090 - 2 872
. 100 - (17 268)
. 140 - (76 664)
. 141 - 18 388
. 150 - (2 039)
. 190 - (60 315)
. 200 - 2 062

:        .  2 (   )
 .050_(62 268) =  . 060_(- 76 619) - . 040_17 268 - . 020_2 918
76 619 - 62 268 = 14 351 - 17 268 = 2 918

 . 141_18 388 =  . 060_(- 76 619) * 24%

. . 150 - (2 039) =  68.04.1     

  =  68.04.1 ??????

 !

----------

> ,     . 210  ?
>   ?


 .   210   ( 29306 + 29206)

----------

!   ?

----------


## nvb1979

,  :
   :
. 010 - 13 692 007
. 020 - 2 918
. 030 - 13 754 276
. 040 - 17 268
. 060, 100, 120 - (-76 619)
. 180 - 0

   2
. 010 - 13 692 007
. 020 - (9 013 215)
. 029 - 4 678 792
. 030 - (4 741 060)
. 050 - (62 268)
. 090 - 2 872
. 100 - (17 268)
. 140 - (76 664)
. 141 - 18 388
. 150 - (2 039)
. 190 - (60 315)
. 200 - 2 062

:        .  2 (   )
 .050_(62 268) =  . 060_(- 76 619) - . 040_17 268 - . 020_2 918
76 619 - 62 268 = 14 351 - 17 268 = 2 918

 . 141_18 388 =  . 060_(- 76 619) * 24%

. . 150 - (2 039) =  68.04.1     

  =  68.04.1 ??????

 !

 2 :        ,    4   02???

 :   2008 .     (( )   %- )),   -.      ,  ,       03 , 03 ()???

----------

*nvb1979*,  ,     -      2? ..   ,      -   ,     2?   -   , , ...  ,                  .

----------


## LissaR

,           ,   290 ? ..       ?

----------

> ,


  ,   .    ?

----------


## LissaR

6   9 . 2008 .   1        ,  2-   ,

----------

6 . .    . 180   6 .  . 180   1 .    ,  .   -             ,   .

----------


## LissaR

280 (    )  ,   290,      , ?

----------

> 280 (    )  ,   290,      , ?

----------


## LissaR

, !

----------


## Mamochka

,   :Smilie: 
 1   ,  . 180-200  . . 210-230  , . . . 180 ,    (. 290)   . 
   01.4.2008  31.03.2009    12 .,         . . 290  1 -  . 180, . .      ,     2-   .   ?

----------

.   1,2   -     )))

----------

> ! ,  .          2005,2006,2007   210,290


.210 (     )=  180(..).              !

----------


## Mamochka

**,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

!!         ..........       ?

----------


## Aachen

, ,  ,     (  3 000 000).    1    210     ?     :
 5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 : 
- ,        , -         .

----------

> ,     (  3 000 000).    1    210     ?


.  1       ,  ,         .

----------

,      3000000,     4,   3000000,     5000,  1 -500,     28 - 500+1/3 500?

----------

> 1 -500,     28 - 500+1/3 500?


500 + 1/3  500

----------


## KAMARA

!.    2008   3 .       , ,      3  2008 ?      1  (  1.2.  3  2008/3)?    , ,     1  2009?      .       1  2009   3  2008.     ? !!!

----------

> , ,      3  2008 ?


,    9 . 08      ( .   )



> 1  (  1.2.  3  2008/3)


. 210 1 09 = . 290 9  08



> .       1  2009   3  2008


   ...        .  4   .   - :  210 1       1,2   9 .
*KAMARA*,  -  .    .   4   -      .

----------


## KAMARA

,      .   "" .

----------

, .             , - ,   1     3 .08.       (.280) ,  .290.       ?????

----------

**, .

----------

**,      1 .  25257,    59700,00 - ,      .
    227316,    1414,     (227316-1414)?????

----------

- -....  ...  -   
   .   -  . 210.  , ,  ?

----------

.....

----------

: 

2103 = 290-9 
2903 = 1803 

2106 = 1803 + 2903 
2906 = 1806 - 1803 

2109 = 1806 + 2906 
2909 = 1809 - 1806

21012 = 1809 + 2909
29012 = 0

----------

, 



> (227316-1414)?????


,    .

----------

.       6,5,   1 .  2%.

----------

2103 = 290-9

**    %
  1  2009   ,         ,   ...         270   280...

----------

))))))

----------


## Tesses

:Embarrassment: 
 2008   3  4 . - .  1 . 2009 . (   )  ,  - 900 .    900 .  1    1/3  900 .   2 ., ..   28.04 - 1200 .?   1/3  900 ., ..  28.04 - 300 ?

----------

> ..   28.04 - 1200 .?

----------


## z_zajka

,     ...    :  :Embarrassment: 
1  
 180-40238
 190-10898
 200-29340 (10898,29340     )

2 
 180-142789
 190-38672
 200-104117
 210-40238
 220-10898
 230-29340 (27774,74777 -     )

3 
 180-340929
 190-92335
 200-248594
 210-142789
 220-38672
 230-104117,   53663,144477 (    )
 290-198140
 300-53663
 310-144477

4 
 180-467436
 190-126597
 200-340839
 210-539069
 220-145998
 230-393071 (19401,52232-   ),     ,    :Embarrassment: 
 290-310  ,      ?,   -  ?   ?     3 

1  2009
 180-14383
 190-1438
 200-12945
 210-198140
 220-53663
 230-144477
  52225,131532
 290-14383
 300-1438
 310-12945
   ,   290?

----------


## z_zajka

,   ,  ,  -.. :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:    -

----------

*z_zajka*,    .
   ,    .

----------


## z_zajka

> *z_zajka*,    .
>    ,    .


 ... :Big Grin:

----------

,    2008 (     ),
    :
1
180-22759
210-?(  22759)
290-0

180-23642
210-45518(  )
290-883
9 
180-51178
210-69160(  )
290-27536
2008 
180-52409
210-120338(  )
290--

?       210  .

----------

> 210-?(  22759)


  ?



> 210-45518(  )


  ?
 #145

----------

> ?
> 
>   ?
>  #145


      2007          (  3 ).




> 210-45518(  )
>   ?
>  #145


 180 = 22759+ 210 = 22759    1 .
  ?
:



> . ,   1  -   210  . 
> 
>   -    .210    290?       ?
> 
> ,  .
> .210 1  = .290 9 .  
> .210 (6, 9 , ) = .180   + .210  
> .290 1 = .180 1 .
> .290 (6, 9 ) = . 180   - .180  
> .290  -






> : 
> 
> 2103 = 290-9 
> 2903 = 1803 
> 
> 2106 = 1803 + 2903 
> 2906 = 1806 - 1803 
> 
> 2109 = 1806 + 2906 
> ...

----------

> 2007          (  3 ).


 210 ?    ( 1  2008    9 . 2007).        2007,     .
  290   22759



> ?


**

----------

,      210  290,        ,
       -       )))

----------

!

----------

, !  !
 210 (6 ) =  180+  290 (1 ).  1     ,  210    9  = 400 000,  180-0,  290-0.  280,281   - 400 000.
 6  ,   20 000.
,    210 (6 )    . ?

----------

> ,    210 (6 )

----------

,  210       .     1     , . .      , , ,   18000,   2   210  -     ,    ,     1.1.       ,     ,         68   ?

----------


## .

.210  = .180 1 + .290 1

,    

.1.1       68

----------



----------


## 77

.
 2008 .  ,   .
 1.2009.       . -\
.120=16224
.180=3244
.190=324
.200=2920
.210=, .  3 2008   
.270=324
.271=2920
.290=3244 (  .180)
.300=324
.310=2920
   :
.120=41437
.180=8288
.190=829
.200=7459
.210=6488 (.180 1+.290 3)
.220=648
.230=5840
.270=181 (  )
.271=1619 (  )
.290=5043 (.180 .-.180 1)
.300=504
.310=4538

  .

----------

> .290=5043 (.180 .-.180 1)


,  8288 - 3244 = 5044,       -    :Smilie:

----------


## 77

. . :Smilie:     ,       .

----------


## 77

.
       .   
1681+  8288..?        1800,   ?

----------

> 1800,   ?


99.2 - 68/    
   1/3  5044



> +  8288.


           1.    .

----------


## 77

.
.   99.2-68 =8288   2      ,     1681 (1/3  5044)  .

----------

> .   99.2-68 =8288   2


   1       ?
   8288 -    .
     :



> .180=3244

----------


## 77

1       ?
   99-68-=3244       1081+1082+1081
       .   .

----------


## 77

.  ,     6488,   8288...   1800 +  .?

----------

> .  ,     6488,   8288...   1800 +  .?


 .         :Wink:

----------


## 77

99-68=1800 (   8288)      1800  ,    2 .?

----------

> 99-68=1800 (   8288)


  ,    .        1      8288.

----------


## 77

.

----------


## RitaR

!

, :
   1-  2009.   (. 290  9  2008.),      ,      210  1  2009    ???

  -    ,   . 210         "0"???

----------

> 210  1  2009    ???






> -    ,   . 210         "0"???


, 0

----------


## RitaR

!!!!!

     ""?

----------

> ""?

----------


## vladimir26

210  (    .   )           +             ( 290   )
  .210 (6, 9 , ) = .180   + .290  
   180-       , ..          ? 

        270

----------

2709 = 1809 - 2109 = 1809 - 1806 + 2906 =  3-     3-

----------

""  :Smilie: 

2709 = 1809 - 2109 = 1809 - 1806 - 2906 =  3-       3-

----------

!          .    180  02=52752 .
.210=66348 .(33174 .+33174 )
  .280=1359 .
.281=12237 .
   19578 .
  .=1958
 =17620
      ,    19578?  19578(  )-13596(-
   )= 5982/3=1994()? ?#u29ee12b77cs#  !!!#u2947eb7695s#

----------

28.10.09 -13596 + 6526 = -7070
28.11.09 -7070 + 6526 = -544
28.12.09 -544 + 6526 = 5982

    ,           3-

----------


## _

, , ,   .      9 .

1 . 180 - 257603
        210 - 63565
        270+271 - 194038
        290 - 257604
   63565+194038.

6 . 180 - 257318
          210 - 515207
          280+281 - 257889
          290 - 0

9 . 180 - 285608                    3 . 180 - 285608
          210 - 257318                                 210 - 486917
          270+271 - 28290                            280+281 - 229599
          290 - 28290                                   290 - 0

----------


## _

,  ,  2   257604 .

----------

180 285608
210 257318
27 28290
290 28290

  = 63565 + 194038 + 257604 = 515207
:
28.10.09 285608 + 28290/3 - 515207 = -220169
30.11.09 -220169 + 9430 = -210739
28.12.09 -210739 + 9430 = -201309
28.01.10 -201309 + 9430 = -191879
01.03.10 -191879 + 9430 = -182449
29.03.10 -182449 + 9430 = -173019

 ... ...

----------


## _

,     ,     . 270  290?

----------

...     ... ..   27         1.1  1,   300-310 -   1.2    1

         1...    180-310

----------


## nastenamal

!  .
1 .
. 180 - 22380
. 270 - 2238
. 271 - 20142
. 290 -22380
2 .
 180 - 33912
. 210 - 44760 (22380  + 22380 .)
. 280 - 1085
. 281 - 9763  
. 290 - 11532 (33912-22380)

3  
. 180 - 26748
. 210 - 90204 (22380+33912+22380+11532)
. 280 - 6345
. 281 - 57111
. 290 - 0 (26748-33912   ? - !!)

----------

> 3  
> . 180 - 26748
> . 210 - 90204 (22380+33912+22380+11532)
> . 280 - 6345
> . 281 - 57111
> . 290 - 0 (26748-33912   ? - !!)


c. 210 = 180 6  + 290 6 .

----------


## nastenamal

! 
      3 .
. 210 = 22380+33912+22380+11532?

. 210 = 33912 (6  180)+11532(6 290) :Love:

----------


## nastenamal

!!!

----------



----------


## nastenamal

..     2  3 .  ?
1 . . 180 = 22380
210 = 0
290 = 22380

2 . 180 = 33912
. 210 = 22380 + 22380
. 280 = 1085
. 281 = 9763 
. 290 = 11532 (33912-22380)

3 
. 180 = 26748
. 210 = 33912+11532
 . 290 = 0, .. 26748-33912  
?

----------

?

----------


## nastenamal

,     9   ?

----------

?

----------


## nastenamal

,    ,  ?

----------


## nastenamal



----------

3- ...

,    ,       ...

----------


## nastenamal

,     ?

----------



----------


## nastenamal

..          ,     ,        ?

----------



----------

,
1. 2             2008.
 . 060,100 = 200 000
 110 = 100 000 
 120 = 100 000
 180= 100 000*20%
:    3          100 (     )    120 (    )???
  ,  290=180  , .    .   ????? -    


2.- , 180= 120*20%
 210=180  6+210  6  (.       .        6)
. 270= 180  9  -  210  9 
 290= 180   9  - 180   6 
      1,2

3.    18/02
     3 .        ,      290 (  9  -   6)      180 (  9 )           6 ????????          09 68

----------

!!!

       :
180 4322
210 ----
270+271  4322
290 4322
  3  4322*2=8644
   1.1 040+070   4322
  1.2.    144*3  1297*3

  9 
 180 65293
 210 4322   8644
 270+271 60971   56649
 290   ..     ( 3 )
    1.1. 60971   56649
      28.10.09?

----------

56649

----------

, ,  
180-65293
210-8644( 180 +290 )
270+271 = 56649 ( -  68.4)
   290  ,  6   4322,         ?

----------

,  ...    ...       8644,      ...   - ...   ...

----------

-     56649?  56649+65293?   1.2  1   ?   !

----------

,
1. 2             2008.
 . 060,100 = 200 000
 110 = 100 000 
 120 = 100 000
 180= 100 000*20%
:    3          100 (     )    120 (    )???
  ,  290=180  , .    .   ????? -    


2.- , 180= 120*20%
 210=180  6+210  6  (.       .        6)
. 270= 180  9  -  210  9 
 290= 180   9  - 180   6 
      1,2

3.    18/02
     3 .        ,      290 (  9  -   6)      180 (  9 )           6 ????????          09 68

----------

**, 56649
 -  1.2

----------

,   56649       3 ,        ???  ,     3     4   ?     .  ...

----------


## vl79

???

----------

**,     ...

    -    ...              ...

  ,          -       **

----------

:       290 =     4- ,      9 .   180 -        9  = 65293... ... 8644   ...   28  65293 - 8644 = 56649

----------


## vl79

????

----------

...

----------

,         ? 
 vl79 -

----------


## vl79

!!!            ,     1.09    ???       2-,    3.    ,    ????

----------

> 1.09    ???       2-,    3.    ,    ????


      2-  ,   1-?      ,

----------


## vl79

,         ,    ,      ,     ,         ,               ,    ????

----------

?

----------


## vl79

, ..     ????

----------


## vl79



----------

...

----------


## vl79

,            .  -   20 ,  - 26,    . 91,2......                       3-,       ,           "" .               ,              3-5..       ???

----------


## vl79

20 ,       ???

----------



----------


## vl79

,             ????

----------

> 


.

----------


## vl79

?

----------



----------


## vl79

?

----------

...

----------


## vl79

:Stick Out Tongue:              700 .  ,        , ..   .       3-      ,     ,              , ....

----------

-

----------

210          180  290         ,      ,       -   180     ,        ,    290     .

----------


## Elena63

> .210 (6, 9 , ) = .180   + .210


 ,   ?

----------

2103 = 290-9
2903 = 1803 

2106 = 1803 + 2903
2906 = 1806 - 1803

2109 = 1806 + 2906
2909 = 1809 - 1806

21012 = 1809 + 2909
29012 = -


190  220 = 270 /\ 280 = 040 /\ 050  1.1  1
200  230 = 271 /\ 281 = 070 /\ 080  1.1  1

1/3 300 = 120, 130, 140  1.2  1
1/3 310 = 220, 230, 240  1.2  1

----------


## vladaf

!        ,       .   " ",         (    ,   )    210 (220, 230)   ...
       ,          (   54-  08.05.2009     210=******   ). 
    !

----------

...    ...

----------

> " ",         (    ,   )    210 (220, 230)   ...


    ?

  54    - ,  :

5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 :
- ,       28-   ,         , -              *(   . 180  )* ,     ,    28-        *(  290   )* ;
- ,        , -          ;
- ,        , -          .

----------


## vladaf

, ""-     ,      -  ()  ,     54-         (, .     ),            210 :   210    .  +  290  .  ,   180 -      - ,         180 (190, 200)  02     ...
    ,      ***   .      , , ,    :-(

----------

> 180 -      - ,         180 (190, 200)  02     ...


   (  )   

 286
    () ,      ,     ,      ,  ,           () .            ,   .

----------


## vladaf

[QUOTE=;52443771]    ?

  54    - ,  :

5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 :
- ,       28-   ,         , -              *(   . 180  )* ,     ,    28-        *(  290   )* ;

  -   ,  ,   54       - -"   . 180  "-     "  "-     (   :-)       180 (190, 200)    ,          (     )

----------

...    ...    ...

----------


## vladaf

,      ,          ,       ,   -    -    ,    ,  -      ...

----------


## vladaf

> ...    ...    ...


 ,  :-)        ,        ,      -         180 (190, 200) -  ?!?? ,  ,       (,   ,  %   !)

----------

> ,


  286 .   .
   1 ., 1   9 .  180      .          :Smilie:

----------


## vladaf

> 286 .   .
>    1 ., 1   9 .  180      .


  !        ,    !!!      ...
 ,     !!! :Smilie:

----------


## vladaf

,  .       ,              210-230.     3      ,    2- ,        ,  280  281... ,  .      :  -     9 ,             (  !)        . ,      1         ...          280  281       9 ,  :-(
    ?!? !!!

----------

> :  -     9 ,            (  !)


*vladaf*,    . ,   .    ,    (  )

----------

,                2008    28.03

28.01 1/3*290-9  1/3*290-9
28.02 1/3*290-9  2/3*290-9
28.03 1/3*290-9  290-9

    :
2103 = 290-9
(270-281)3 = 1803 - 2103 = 1803 - 290-9
2903 = 1803

*28.04* 1803 - 290-9 *1803*
28.04 1/3*1803  4/3*1803
28.05 1/3*1803  5/3*1803
28.06 1/3*1803  2*1803

   :
2106 = 1803 + 2903
(270-281)6 = 1806 - 2106 = 1806 - 1803 - 2903 = 1806  2*1803
2906 = 1806 - 1803

*28.07* 1806  2*1803 *1806*
28.07 1/3*1806  1/3*1803  4/3*1806   1/3*1803
28.08 1/3*1806  1/3*1803  5/3*1806  2/3*1803
28.09 1/3*1806  1/3*1803  2*1806   1803

   9 : 
2109 = 1806 + 2906
(270-281)9 = 1809 - 2109 = 1809 - 1806 - 2906 = 1809  2*1806 + 1803
2909 = 1809 - 1806

*28.10* 1809  2*1806 + 1803 *1809*
28.10 1/3*1809  1/3*1806  4/3*1809  1/3*1806
28.11 1/3*1809  1/3*1806  5/3*1809  2/3*1806
28.12 1/3*1809  1/3*1806  2*1809  1806

  :
21012 = 1809 + 2909
(270-281)12 = 18012 - 21012 = 18012 - 1809 - 2909 = 18012  2*1809 + 1806
29012 = 0

*28.03* 18012  2*1809 + 1806 *18012*

----------

2007 ((     . 
1. . 180-0
210- 53729
280-53729
290-0
. . 180-9431
210-0
270-9431
290-9431
9 . 180-527338
210-9431+9431=18862
270-553476
290-553476
 ?          1 .?  ,     .       1 .   .     4 .     ? !!!!

----------

> 9 . 180-527338
> 210-9431+9431=18862
> 270-553476
> 290-553476


      ,   ?



> 1 .?


   1 ?

----------

..        ?       ( )?

----------

[QUOTE=;52444643]      ,   ?

   .

----------

> 1 ?


 
   -                     20  2007 . N 03-03-06/1/170  . 

 1 . 283     ( - ) ,  ,   (),      ,         ,                   (   ).            ,   , . . 264.1, 275.1, 280  304 .

   . 2 . 283   ,   1  2007 .,           ,     ,     .              .

,                 ,         ,      .



 - 
..

----------

**,    ,   



> **  1 .

----------

!

1
 180=7638
 210=39534
 280=9943
 290=7638

0.5 ( )
 180=0
 210=15276
 280=1528
 290=0

9
 180=4596
 210=0
 270=4596 ( )
 290=4596

----------

1 .   .     4 .     ? !!!![/QUOTE]
   !!!!

----------



----------

, ,    210  3    180  2  ( ) +  290  2  (. .     2 ,    3 )   210  2  (      1  + ,    2 ) .  !

----------

> 2 ,    3

----------

!!!

----------

, !    266. !

----------

...

----------

, ,     . ( 266)

----------



----------

., ..  .    1.2009.
1.
.180-57861
.210-0
.290-57861
1 
.180-76066(   380326*20%=76065?????,    -76066????
.210-115722
.280-3965
.281-35691
.290-18204
9.
.180-87694
.210-94270
.280-658
.281-5918
.290-11629
    )))))))))

----------

290  9,    ???    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ???


  :yes:

----------

..)

----------

7606*5*

----------

76065.....
   -     ,    ????

----------



----------


## Julia-msk

!  ,   1    -,  9  - ,   290 =  180  ?      ?    9 ?

----------

28.10.09 4/3*180
30.11.09 1/3*180
28.12.09 1/3*180

----------


## Julia-msk

210 -  ?

----------



----------


## 77

.
12009                     
180=3244             
190=324  
200=2920           
210=0                   
270=324            
271=2920              
280=0                   
290=3244              
300=324               
310=2920   
2
180=8288
190=829
200=7459
210=6488
220=648
230=5840
270=181
271=1619
280=0
290=5044
300=505
310=4539
3
180=10076
190=1008
200=9068
210=13332
220=1334
230=11998
270=0
280=326
281=2930
290=1788
300=179
310=1609

----------

...

----------


## 77

.    ..    1 .1.1    280  281      1 .1.2     300  310.?
     ,  ?

----------

?

----------


## 77

,   .     ,     ?

----------

2009 ?

----------


## 77

2009.-25030   11698  2008.   13332  2009.

----------

2009 :
180 + 290 = 10076 + 1788 = 11864
 = 13332 - 11864 = +1468
   28  2010

----------


## 77

,       .
     ?

----------

99 -  68   ,   99-68       180

----------


## 77

.    99-68 =1788

----------

...   ...  99  ...
 9  (99,68) = 10076

----------


## 77

,     .       . 68.4.1   5044 .( )      10076,      5032.

----------

...

----------


## 77

,   .

----------

> ?


99-68  1  -         3244
           - 5044
          9  -       1788

----------


## 77

.

----------


## nastenamal

!  2008 
1 
180 - 4239
210-11322
290-4239
2
 47689
180-0
210-8478
2900-0
3
22684
180-0
210-0
290-0
4
180-33172
210-0
290-0

??????? !!!

----------

*nastenamal*, .

----------

, , !
       ... (       ("" )
  ,     ,      :
 010  030  02 (   ) - ,

 060 (=100) -     ...
  -  ?

----------

> ,      :
>  010  030  02 (   ) - ,
> 
>  060 (=100) -     ...


 



> -  ?


.  /

----------

-    ,    (    )... 
    !!!

----------


## sawere

> .210 (6, 9 , ) = .180   + .210


   210= 180+290  .

----------

,  , !!! 

  1  2009.:
120=1 11 150
180=22 230
190=2 223
200=20 007
270=2 223
271=20 007
  1.1:
040=2 223
070=20 007
 1.2     (    ...?)
   .

 1  2009.:
120=132 435
180=26 487
190=2 649
200=23 838
210=0 
270=2 649
271=23 838
290=4 257
300=426
310=3831
  1.1:
040=2649
070=23838
 1.2:
120=426
...
220=3831
     ? -  ...

----------

-

----------

> -


,  :-)
,  -   .

----------

?
  ?
     2008  ?     290-310   1.2?

----------

2008.
  -     ,   -      ,     ,     1      ""? ?

----------

...

----------

-  
 - 7
 - 2,2
 - 2,2
 - 5632.
 - 3827..
 - 4312..
 - 8520.

----------

...    210-230  290-310

----------

..    : 
1  2009.:
120=1 11 150
180=22 230
190=2 223
200=20 007
270=2 223
271=20 007
  1.1:
040=2 223
070=20 007
 1.2:
290=22 230
300=22 230
310=2 223


1  2009.:
120=132 435
180=26 487
190=2 649
200=23 838
210=44460
220=4446
230=40014
280=1 797  ?
281=16 176
290=4 257
300=426
310=3831
  1.1:
050=1 797
080=16 176
 1.2:
120=142
130=142
140=142
220=1 277
230=1 277
240=1 277

----------



----------

, ? 
.. ,     ,   ...?

----------

, ,   !!!!!

1  2009.:	
120=1 11 150	
180=22 230		
190=2 223		
200=20 007		
270=2 223		
271=20 007		
290=22 230		
300=2 230		
310=2 007		
  1.1:	
040=2 223		
070=20 007		
 1.2:		
120=130=140=741	
220=230=240=6669	

1  2009.:
120=132 435
180=26 487
190=2 649
200=23 838
210=44460
220=4446
230=40014
280=1 797  -  
281=16 176
290=4 257
300=426
310=3831
  1.1:
050=1 797   
080=16 176
 1.2:
120=130=140=142
220==230=240=1 277

9  2009.:
120 =158 922
180 =31 784
190 =3 178
200 =28 606
210 =30 744
220=3 075
230 =27 669
270 =103
271 =937
290 =5 297
300 =529
310=4 768
 1.1 
40 =103
70 =937
 1.2 
120 =130=176
140 =177
220 =230=1 589
240 =1 590

----------

300 =530
310=4 767

----------

,  !!!
  ,      !!!
   -  ,    :-)
 !!!
P.S. ,     #245   !

----------


## sawere

54  05.05.08    ,     .

----------


## nushechka

!!!         . 210  2  9 .2007 .  
 .  6. 2007 
. 180= 190. 
210=0, 290=0 (1 . ) 270=190. 
  3..
  9 .2007 - .
  .210
 ,  . 
   .210 (9.)= 180 (6 )=190.., 280=190..  
   210 (9.) = 0 -  .
 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 210 (9.) = 0 -  .


  ,   ?

----------


## nushechka

.    210  280

----------


## nushechka

,  ,    .

----------

,     9:
180 -
210 190000
290 -

 1.1 -

----------


## nushechka

.    .

----------


## nushechka

.        .210.       .

----------

,        210 ! 
 1 . 2009 : . 180=241031, . 210=267737, . 290 = 241031
 6 . 2009 : . 180=323609, . 210=482062, . 290= 82578
 9 . 2009 : . 180=621953, . 210=406187, .290=298344.
:  210  9      .180  6 .+. 290 6 . !     9   ,   6?     ,       .      : . 210  9 . = . 210  6 .+. 290  6 .=564640? (     ,        ) , ,  !!

----------

1.1  1.2

----------

1 . 2009:  1.1. 050=48409, 070=21703;  1.2. 120=8034, 130=8034, 140=8035, 220=72309, 230=72309, 240=72310
 6 . 2009:  1.1. 050=15845, 080=142608;  1.2. 120=2752, 130=2752, 140=2754, 220=24773, 230=24773, 240=24774
 9 . 2009:  1.1. 040=21576, 070=194190;  1.2. 120=9944, 130=9944, 140=9946, 220=89503, 230=89503, 240=89504

----------

1.2     9

----------

)))
 9 . 2008.: 1.2. 120=24171, 130=24171, 140=24170, 220=65075, 230=65075, 240=65075. !

----------

28.01.09  24171  24171
02.03.09  24171  48342
30.03.09  24170  72512
28.04.09  -48409  *24103* =  190 
28.04.09  8034  32137
28.05.09  8034  40171
29.06.09  8035  48206
28.07.09  -15845  *32361* =  190
28.07.09  2752  35113
28.08.09  2752  37865
28.09.09  2754  40619
28.10.09  21576  *62195* =  190

----------

,    !            .

----------

"-"
...  ... 
      ,    210   ...   ...

  ...  n-         ,         +5,  -5...        +10...       ...

----------

-   х  :    ,             12    ** 
           11   



[,    64 ]:
-    
-   !
-   [  ]
- ! !     [  ,   ]
-   



  ,  **

----------


## Lind

:
 1  -  100 000 
  -  150 000 
 9  -  200 000 

  ,      150 000,  600 000 .,   9    200 000 .
     , ..   ,      3       200 .
   ,    ?

----------

. ,  "-",           -,    ))). -  ,     ))) 
     -    ,  210   9     210   6?   180.+290.    .       , .. ""      ,     ,      .

----------

..  :
2109 = 2106 + 2906

   -   
2106 = ?

----------

210 .  6 .         = 180.  3.*2 = 482062.   ,   6      482062,   9 . 406187,   75875 . ,       ? ))))))

----------

..     210        1-

----------

. 180  3 .*2  .180 3 +.290  3 .,

----------

,         9      .  ,        , .. 180  3 .+290  3 .+290  6 .

----------

:
2106 = 2*1803
2109 = 2106 + 2906

 :
2906 = 1806 - 1803
   - :

2109 = 2*1803 + 1806 - 1803 = 1806 + 1803

 , ...

----------

!!!!  !!!  !    , !

----------

...        9 ...  :       , ,       02  ...

    ...    ...     :
 76.2 -  68.4 -

----------

,       -     ,     ))).           ,          -.     ,     ,    ,  ,        ?     ""  ,     ,    .     .    ))))

----------


## Olesya1402

,     
 ,   

*1* 
180 -0
210  -0
290  -0

*2* 120   2000 
180 -0
210 -0
290-0
210-310-  


*3 * 120  10000
180  2000
190 200
200 1800
*210* -0
*290*-0
270= 200
271  1800

   ?

4  ( )
120 20000
180 4000
*210*= 180 3+ 210 3= 2000+0=2000
*290* -180 4 -1803 = 4000-2000=2000 (    )
   =  180-210=4000-2000

    2000?   ?

----------

> ?


   ?   -   1 .,    



> 290 -180 4 -1803 = 4000-2000=2000 (    )

----------


## Olesya1402

> ?



1      
.  ,       4 ?

----------

,  2000  28.10.2009     ...

----------

> .  ,       4 ?


,       .  :



> 1

----------


## Olesya1402

-    

..  4

----------

> ..  4

----------


## Olesya1402

3      ?

----------

> 3      ?


 .       (  ),   -    1 . 
     . 286-287

----------


## Lyubchik

,   .210  9   .210  6?
    :

1
.180=5676
.290=5676

.
.180=5817
.210=11352
.290=141

9.
.180=16551
.210=5958
.290=10734

----------

!!!
 2008    7000.
  28.04.09
 1 .2009  55000+     .
28.04  55000+18333-    ..
 2 .51000   (  ,      55000,        040  070),     17000
 3 .48000- 
 4 .46000- 
 1 .2009   46000,    ?     ?

----------

> 18333-    ..


 2     55000, ?



> 2 .51000


..   2 ? 
   ?



> 17000

----------


## swetlana5.83

, .    .     290     ?

----------

> 290    ?


    (  1.2  )

----------


## swetlana5.83

.

----------


## sawere

> .210  9   .210  6?


,         280,281    .

----------


## 77193

.  -.

1 .    - 121 147
   ,    - 121 147
6 .    - 336237

         210, 270,280 (   ),    290???? 


  210 - 242 294, 
  270 - 93 945(    ), 
  290 - 93 945 (     ).   215 090 (336237-121147)???? 

    210     121 147,      6  ,    !!!!  ????    ,     ,       ??    121 147   ,    3  121 147 .     242 294 ????   -   ???  !!!!!

----------

> 210, 270,280


210 - 242294
270+271 - 93943
290 - 215090



> 210     121 147


      1 .  ( 1.2)?

----------


## 77193

.

, .

----------

* 77193*,      54 :

5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 :
- ,       28-   ,         , -              *(   . 180  )* ,     ,    28-        *(  290   )* ;
- ,        , -          ;
- ,        , -          .

----------


## 77193

,   .     !!!!!

----------


## rezakva

!  :  2008       .      2009  ,    ,   2009 - .       2009.        2008 .    ! :Dezl:

----------

> 2009.        2008 .


    ?
 -     ,       ?  :Hmm:

----------

QUOTE=;52638771]    ?
 -     ,       ?  :Hmm: [/QUOTE]

   9 .  /     2008  . 180  0,  2   ,    . 210  .       ,    /    2008 ,   . 210  ?

----------

> ,    /    2008 ,   . 210  ?


 .     9 .     180  290,     210.

----------

> .     9 .     180  290,     210.


   ,    . 180  .  9 . /       - . 180 ,   . 210       .     /              . 210  ?

----------

180, 210, 290      2009   180

----------

> 180, 210, 290      2009   180


1 . .180-0 .
1 . . 180-100 .
               . 210- 0
               . 290 -0
9 . . 180-0 .
          . 210 - 100 .
          . 290 - 0
 .180- 0
      . 210- 100 .  0 .

----------

0

----------

> 0

----------


## -

!
,  
-  ,          (..  ),    2 (    )   ( 190  -  /  ) -   ????       84 99......

----------

> -  ,          (..  ),    2 (    )   ( 190  -  /  ) -   ????       84 99......


.    ,

----------


## -

-   ...
,  ,    ,-     /  ?...

----------


## Glawbuch

> -   ...
> ,  ,    ,-     /  ?...


 .     /  /.

----------


## Nolina

, ,    



> 9 .     180  290,     210.


, ,    :   210       180  290   9 - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,    
> 
> , ,    :   210       180  290   9 - ?


 :yes:

----------


## Nolina

:Smilie:

----------

> -   ...


  ,  -       .    -    :Wink:

----------


## -

...  ?
 -        ,   Թ2 - .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...  ?
>  -        ,   Թ2 - .


 -

----------


## Carmen

!!!!

1  2009

180  82 762 
210  107 109 (=290  9 )
280  20 733 ( -)
281  3 614 (   )
290  82 762 (   c     1  9968,4)

2  2009 

180  117 246
210  165 524
280  4 827 (  )
281  43 451 (   )
290  34 484 

3 

180  160 211
210  151 730
270  847 9  )
271  7 634 (  )
290  42 965 



180  291 546
210  203 176
270  8 838
271  79 532

,    9968    ?  :Embarrassment: 
  ,     68,4.....     ?      ?

----------


## 77

,   .
  .
12009 
180=3244 
190=324 
200=2920 
210=0 
270=324 
271=2920 
280=0 
290=3244 
300=324 
310=2920 
2
180=8288
190=829
200=7459
210=6488
220=648
230=5840
270=181
271=1619
280=0
290=5044
300=505
310=4539
3
180=10076
190=1008
200=9068
210=13332
220=1334
230=11998
270=0
280=326
281=2930
290=1788
300=179
310=1609
4
180=15003
190=1500
200=13503
210=11864
220=1187
230=10677
270=313
271=2826
290=0

----------



----------


## 77

,      .    ,    270  271?       
 13332 -15003=-1671.
     13332,   (  68.1.=.180 )15003.

----------

29.03.2010   15003 + 1788 - 13332 = 3459

----------


## 77

,   ,     ?.     + 3.?

----------

.      ...       .      ...

,        2009    2010    :
 ...

----------


## 77

.

----------


## 77

31.03.09=3168
28.04.09=324
28.04.09=108
27.05.09=108
19.06.09=108
28.07.09=169
28.07.09=181
25.08.09=168
10.09.09=168
 .  31.03.2009=3168    2008.

----------


## Carmen

?

----------

,     -   			
28.04.2009	324	0	324
28.04.2009	108	0	432
28.04.2009	0	-324	108
*28.04.2009*	0	-108	*0*
27.05.2009	0	-108	-108
28.05.2009	108	0	0
19.06.2009	0	-108	-108
29.06.2009	108	0	0
28.07.2009	181	0	181
28.07.2009	168	0	349
28.07.2009	0	-169	180
*28.07.2009*	0	-181	*-1*
25.08.2009	0	-168	-169
28.08.2009	168	0	-1
10.09.2009	0	-168	-169
28.09.2009	169	0	0
28.10.2009	-326	0	-326
*28.10.2009*	60	0	*-266*
30.11.2009	60	0	-206
28.12.2009	59	0	-147
28.01.2010	60	0	-87
01.03.2010	60	0	-27
29.03.2010	59	0	32
*29.03.2010*	313	0	*345*

----------


## 77

, .

----------

...

----------


## Carmen

1 7.7 .....
 ..... .....   ....

----------

-   ...

----------

68.4.2     99.2    291546

----------


## Carmen

?

----------

2009    1. 2010    291546 + 42965  = 334511

----------


## Carmen

:Smilie: .   ,       2009 ,    1- -   ,      ?

----------

...     -  ,    ... ...

----------


## Carmen

!!!!     !!! :Love:

----------

+

----------


## 77

.          .   166   1 .2010 =179. =345     ?

----------



----------


## 77

.. .270=313,   ?      345?

----------

...
270 = 190 - 220

----------


## 77

.    ,   -     1.1  270  271,   1.2   .?

----------

> -    1.1  270  271,   1.2   .?


     ,     1.2

----------

...

 ,          1...    1.1  1.2

 -  02   180...         1

----------


## 77

.       .

----------

.    . 
1  
180-0  
210-219370    9 .  . !!!!
280-59413   ( .)
281-159957 ( .)
290-0
2 
180-48092
210-0
270-4809 ( .)
271-43283 ( .)
290-48092 
3  
180-83382
210-96184
280-1280 ( .)
281-11522 ( .)
290-35290
4 
180-170229
210-118672
270-5156 ( .)
271-46401 ( .)
290-35290 (  3 . ..   )
:
1)    ?
2)    4  290  ,    ,   ,  ,   -      ?
3)        219370-170229=49141      35290  1   ?

----------

> 2)    4  290


 ,     ,   1.2  
   ,

----------

!      ,       1 ? ,     9 . ?

----------

> ,       1 ? ,     9 . ?


  :yes:

----------

!   !...   -  1   -   . !!!!

----------

> -  1   -


,  290

----------

))))  !!!

----------

\ . ,,  - (?),    .(300-301)  .(280-281) ?    . 
      1 -,     ? 
   ,    .        (=)  .

----------


## lmsadly

!
  .        .  3  2009       .
1 .
180 . 104854
190 . 10485
200 . 94369
210 . 0   (   2008.)
270 . 10485
271 . 94369
290 . 0 ( . . )
2 .
180 . 13234
190 . 1323
200 . 11910
210 . 104854
220 . 10485
230 . 94369
280 . 9162
281 . 82459
290 . 0
3 . 
180 . 55085
190 . 5509
200 . 49576
210 . 91621
220 . 9162
230 . 82459
280 . 3653
281 . 32883
290 . 0
   ?       4 .?
180 . 32918
190 . 3292
200 . 29626
210 . 36536 ?
220 . 3653 ?
230 . 32883 ?
271 . 3653 ?
280 . 361 ?
290 . 0 ?
  , .  :Embarrassment:

----------

9  
180 . 55085
190 . 5509
200 . 49576
210 . 13234
220 . 1323
230 . 11910
270 . 4186
271 . 37666
290 . 0


180 . 32918
190 . 3292
200 . 29626
210 . 55085
220 . 5509
230 . 49576
280 . 2217
281 . 19950
290 . 0

----------


## lmsadly

.    / 104854.       32918.      280  281     050  080  1?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

...        ...
  ...

----------


## lmsadly

.     280  281         9 ?

----------

...   4-

----------


## lmsadly

.

----------

3 .
    .
   ,     853540?
    29 ?      ?

----------

**,     ?
  4,     .   1  =   4,

----------

> **,     ?
>   4,     .   1  =   4,


,    .  ?

----------

> ,    .  ?


       (   )

----------


## 22

!!!

1  2009 
.180 = 57508
. 210 = 46210
. 271 = 18062
. 280 = 6764
. 290 = 57508

2  2009 
. 180 = 79089
. 210 = 115016
. 280 = 3601
. 281 = 32404
. 290 = ?
    ?

3  2009 

. 180 =20971
. 210 = ? 
. 290 = ?

 !!!!
 :Frown:

----------

1 
180 57508
210 46210
290 57508

6 
180 79089
210 115016
290 21581

9 
180 20971
210 100670
290 -

----------


## 22

,   .  :Big Grin:        4     210           ? , ,  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

...
210 20971
290 -

----------


## 22

:Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 22

,       ,        ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## **

,      :Embarrassment: 
    3 .
 1   
 2  
 3  
 4   (      .   )
     220,230, 270, 271, 300,310  02 ?

----------

210 -
290 -

----------


## **

**
,      :Embarrassment: 
    3 .
 1   
 2  
 3  
 4   (      .   )
     210, 270, 271, 290  02 ?

----------

> 3  
>  4   (      .   )
>      210, 270, 271, 290  02 ?


  3 . ,  210 = 0,      
290 -     
270+271   180

----------

.

----------


## **

**  ,   ,  ,          :yes: 
  , .           ( 1 (1,1)),   ,     ?

----------

> .           ( 1 (1,1)),   ,     ?

----------


## -

, :

  1  2010
180 = 1256
190 = 126
200 = 1130

210 = 792    9  2009 .290 ???
220 = 79
230 = 713 

270 = 47
271 = 417

290 = 1256
300 = 126
310 = 1130

 1.2
120 = 130 = 140 =    42
220 = 230 = 240 =    377 (6)

 1.1
040 = 47
070 = 417

    -   ?????????

----------

> -   ?????????


 
:
28.04: 47+417 + 42 + 377
28.05: 42 + 377
28.06: 42 + 376

----------


## -

,  ))))!!! 
,        (    ),    -      ...  .)))
  - !!!

----------


## **

,    
    3 .
 1  09.  
 2  09. 
 3  09. 
 4  09.  (      .   )
  1  2010     ?

----------

****,     1 .  .
.  1 . = .  4 .,

----------


## **

**, ,  
    1      2 .  1/3   1 . ?  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1      2 .  1/3   1 . ?  ?


    1 .,  1/3

----------

???
  , :

  1  2010
180 = 1664
190 = 166
200 = 1498

210 = 5297    9  2009 . 290 
220 = 529
230 = 4768

280 = 363 ( )
281 = 3270

290 = 1664
300 = 166
310 = 1498

 1.2

120 = 130 = 140 = 55 / 55 / 56
220 = 230 = 240 = 499/499/500

 1.1
050 = 363
080 = 3270

   ???
         "", -    ???

----------

-  ,    ...

----------

..............

----------

:  "",  **...  "",   **...

----------


## 77

.  .
3
180=10076
190=1008
200=9068
210=13332
220=1334
230=11998
280=326
281=2930
290=1788
300=179
310=1609
4
180=15003
190=1500
200=13503
210=11864
220=1187
230=10677
270=313
271=2826
290=0
12010
180=15131
190=1513
200=13618
210=1788
220=179
230=1609
270=1334
271=12009
290=15131
300=1513
310=13618

----------

*77*,    (    )

----------

.
   .
,        5  2008 . N 54              , 
 5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 :
- ,        , -          ;

     . 270

----------

55.  

1.              ,          ,  .          .

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 77

.

----------


## Lorri

!

  2009  11 062 . .      2009          290?

   !   :Smilie:

----------

. 286

----------

> 2009          290?

----------

> 


   3 . 2009

----------


## Lorri

,  "          (          )  .... " 

 ?      ?

----------

. 286,           .

----------

*Lorri*,     ,      ?

----------


## Lorri

,    !

----------



----------


## Lorri

2009 
1 . 0
2 . 6803080 
3 . 2092245 
4 . 2167349

----------

?

----------


## Lorri

2004

----------

2008

----------


## Lorri

2008 

1 . 0
2 . 7195894
3 . 4052593
4 . 4216339

----------

*2008*

----------


## Lorri

)))

----------

290-310  02 ?

----------


## Lorri

9  2009  26224 .

        .

----------

1.2    1/3  26224 ?

----------


## Lorri

,

----------

1  2010   210   ?

----------


## Lorri

!

----------

-      1.2  9 .   ...

    ?

----------


## Lorri

?

----------

...         ...  :
      ,   -

----------


## Lorri

!

  9 ?

----------



----------


## Lorri

< ="-,  6.0" ="5.01" ="NO_PRIB_6189_6189_6164229471610201001_20091027_303429d0-7226-46b4-b398-862866823d3f">
< ="6189" ="1151006" ="33" ="2009" ="0" ="214" ="27.10.2009">
< ="01.1" ="(863) 253-25-88, 283">
< ="6164229471" ="610201001" =" """/>
</>
< ="1">
</>
<>
<>
< ="1" ="60202501000">
< ="18210101011011000110" ="-3900"/>
< ="18210101012021000110" ="-35097"/>
</>
< ="1" ="60202501000">
< ="18210101011011000110" 1="874" 2="874" 3="874"/>
< ="18210101012021000110" 1="7867" 2="7867" 3="7868"/>
</>
</>
< ="1" ="8895325" ="3086098" ="8508441" ="2942980" ="530002" ="530002" ="530002" ="20.00" ="2.00" ="18.00" ="106000" ="10600" ="95400" ="144997" ="14500" ="130497" ="3900" ="35097" ="2622" ="23602">
<>
< ="8895325">
< ="8895325" ="8893698" ="1627"/>
</>
< ="3086098"/>
</>
<>
< ="8506258" ="2183" ="8508441"/>
< ="2942980"/>
</>
</>
</>
</>
</>

----------

""     ...   ...    ,     ...

----------


## Lorri

(((  10   (((

----------

...   - ,    ...

----------


## Lorri

)))  -  )))


!

----------


## lekxa

2008   280  ( )  133
   281 (  )  358. 
 ,      491

 1  2009    1161
     ,    9  2008, 
  286
   772
  .         2009,      .  ,   1  2009    2116. (286*2+772*2)
    ,      210.       280  281.

----------

> ,      210


   1 .? **    -

----------


## lekxa

1  2009.

      ?! 
     2008 ?

----------

> ?!


   ,    



> 2008 ?


    .       "      "

----------


## avbb

.
 ,    .
-     .
   2008    280  281 (  )
 1- . 2009 ,  
180=0 190=0 200=0 210=0 220=0 230=0
 2- . 2009  
180=0 190=0 200=0 210=0 220=0 230=0
 3-   4-  2009 

:   . 280  281  2008      2009 ?  ,   ?

----------

> :   . 280  281  2008      2009 ?


   ""    . 4   02

----------

1  2010 
180-19006 (       1???
190-1901
200-17105

210-20392    180(3)  290(3)    1 , ???
220-2040
230-18352


280-139
281-1247

     ...:
290-8810
300-881
310-7929

  1,2
120-294
130-294
140-293

220-230-240-2643

 1,1

050-139
080-1247

  ...            ...???
, !!!

----------

> 180-19006 (       1???


 (  1 )



> ...            ...???


    1    180?

----------

1   
180-10196
190-1020
200-9176

----------

> 180-10196





> 180-19006


  :Smilie:   ,   .
  2    ,     ,    (  1.2    290 )

----------

!!!!!

----------

!, ,       .     1 .,    -   .  1      . 2    .  :     210  2 ?

----------


## Y

> ,  10      ,   11 )))
> 
> 210 6  =180 1 +290 1 .



    ,    .180 1 .?

"5.8.   210 - 230        () .   210 - 230 :
- ,       28-   ,         , -             ,     ,    28-       ; "

   , :  210  6 . ( .)=    1 .    1 . (   210  1 ... ??) + ,   2 . .290  1 .

   6 .   180  1 .,        1 .,     4 .  .

, !

 :   1 .        210 (  . 9 . ),  .  ,   .?

----------

> 6 .   180  1 .,        1 .,     4 .  .


    ,       1 .
 1    -     1  (       180   1 )      290   1 .



> :   1 .        210 (  . 9 . ),  .  ,   .?


      .

----------


## Y

> ,       1 .
>  1    -     1  (       180   1 )      290   1 .
> 
>       .



,   !        210-230 :     24.12.09  3-2-10/34.     , ..  210  1 .             2010 .

----------


## Happyezhik

.    . .     .

----------


## Happyezhik

.      ,     () 30 000 .   2- - 3*10 000.   .           1  -  900 000 ,  3*300 000 .   6  -.     . 1.    6 .
2.    1 .  ,         ,    ?    ?       1.2?        ?

----------


## 77

. .
12010
180=15131
190=1513
200=13618
210=1788
220=179
230=1609
270=1334
271=12009
290=15131
300=1513
310=13618
2 .
180=15582
190=1558
200=14024
210=30262
220=3026
230=27236
280=1468
281=13212
290=451
300=45
310=406

----------

*77*,

----------


## 77

.          .

----------


## 77

.    ..       ,     .  ?

----------

> ..       ,     .  ?

----------


## 77

.  ,      .        280+281     68.04.1..        (.280 (1468)+.281 (13212)=14680),       16470.      .   1     .          99.2.168.4.1 =451 .         .180 (6)=15582.    ?

----------


## Y

,  ,-, .

  01.01.10=207 .
  1 ., 210 1 . (.290  9 )=2 180.
  , .180=1 100
.280 (  )=1 080
.290 (  2 .)=1 100.

   1 .,   2-   .
  ,  ..
   ..
\ 99 68 =2 180,  68 51
   1 .   99 68 - 1 080 ( ) , ??
   2 . 99 68 1 100,
 ,   ,      2 .
, !!  ..

----------


## Y

, ,  :
1 .
180=1 100
210=2 180 (290  9 .)
280+281 ()=1 080
290=1 100

2 .:
180=11 049
210=2 200
270+271 ()=8 849
290=9 949.

----------

> .        (.280 (1468)+.281 (13212)=14680),       16470


, -         ?
  68.4.1 
, ,    15582  ,   30262

* Y*,      ,      - .
99 - 68   11 049     (1100  1   9949  )

----------


## Y

> * Y*,      ,      - .
> 99 - 68   11 049     (1100  1   9949  )


, !     :Smilie: .
       ..
    ?    290 ?  180, 270  280  ?
   ..
  ,       .    1 .   2 .? ( .  .)

----------

> ?


 ,    180  02 (     )



> .    1 .   2 .? ( .  .)


  1  20 . . 
  2  8849 + 9949

----------


## Y

, ..     .   .  .   , ?

     ..
 : 
28.01, 28.02, 28.03 -   2180 -   1 .
28.04 -  .  1 .=20 .
  28.04, 28.05  28.06    .  2 .- 1100 .??         ...

  2 .:
28.04 -  .  2 .=8849
28.05, 28.05, 28.06 - =9949

----------

> .   , ?


,      ,     ..



> 28.01, 28.02, 28.03 -   2180 -   1 .






> 28.04 -  .  1 .=20 .


,         . 20  -    ,    28.06



> 2 .:
> 28.04 -  .  2 .=8849
> 28.05, 28.05, 28.06 - =9949


  ?   :Wink: 
28.07 - 8849
28.07, 28.08, 28.09 -  9949/3

----------


## Y

> ,        . 20  -    ,    28.06


,    -  :Wink: .   . !!


[/QUOTE]
  ?   :Wink: 
28.07 - 8849
28.07, 28.08, 28.09 -  9949/3[/QUOTE]
  , , ..

 :Smilie:

----------


## 77

[QUOTE=;52887670], -         ?
  68.4.1 
, ,    15582  ,   30262

   .        .  .

----------


## Y

> ,      ,     ..


  : ( 2 .   )
  2 .:    28.04    99 68   1100/3
                           28.05    99 68   1100/3
                           28.06    99 68   1100/3

   2 .  30.06   99 68    8 849 
..  2 .   99 68=9 949,     .180    . 180  1 .
  ,  , , ..    , ,  28.07,     ,

----------

! ,   1    ,  2     3 050 000,     290-310

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/286.htm

----------


## Mrishk

,    ,   ,     ,    
- . :Confused:  
1 2010                                                               
180=1019
290=0
2 .
180=2759
190=276
200=2483
210=1019
220=102
230=917
270=174
271=1566
290=1740
300=174
310=1566
3 .
180=3222
190=322
200=2900
210=4499
220=450
230=4049
270=0
271=0
280=128
281=1149
290=463
300=46
310=417
 .

----------

*Mrishk*,       2 . ,

----------


## Mrishk

.

----------


## Mrishk

2-   
25.07 270=174
          280=1566

28.07 1740/3
28.08 1740/3
28.09 1740/3
 3      1277,     
 28.10 463/3
 28.11 463/3
 28 12 463/3
   ?
    ,    ?   -   .

----------

?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------

1.2010
. 180 - 26087
. 190-2609
. 200-23478
.210 - 0 (   3.2009)
. 270 - 2609
.271-23478
.290-26087
. 300-2609
.310-23478
2. 2010
.180-32023
.190-3202
.200-28821
. 210-52174 (26087+26087)
. 220-5218 (2609+2609)
. 230-46956 (23478+23478)
. 280-2016
.281-18135
. 290-5936
. 300 - 593(3202-2609)
. 310-5343 (28821-23478)
3.
. 180-8633
. 190-863
.200-7770
. 210-58110 
. 220 - 5811
.230-52299
.280-4948
. 281-44529
. 300-?
. 310-?
 ?

----------

180 8633
210 37959
290 -

----------

..     . 210  9. = . 180  6.+. 290  6. ? 32023+5936=37959
..    9.    . 210    6.?
         9.?

----------

6.  ?
,   ...

----------


## biserinca

!!! ,     (.280)   ,    .,    .180?  !  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## 77

12010
180=15131
190=1513
200=13618
210=1788
220=179
230=1609
270=1334
271=12009
290=15131
300=1513
310=13618
2 .
180=15582
190=1558
200=14024
210=30262
220=3026
230=27236
280=1468
281=13212
290=451
300=45
310=406 
3.
180=19337
190=1934
200=17403
210=16033
220=1603
230=14430
270=331
271=2973
290=3755
300=376
310=3379

----------


## Glawbuch

> !!! ,     (.280)   ,    .,    .180?  !


       .   ,    .

----------


## biserinca

95000,     9 .22000.      ,   ? ?     !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   ? ?


  .

----------


## biserinca

,  /     ?  ?

----------


## 777

,   ,   ,    .   2009,1-2 - 2010    77848 ,   28.09.10.       (  38643+38643)
3 -2009
180  84689
210  70494
270.271  14195 (  )
290  38643 
-2009
180 96070
210  123322
280,281 27262(  .)
290  
1  2010
180  15601 
210  38643
280,281-23042 ( )
290  15601(   ,  )??
2  2010 
180  32291
210  31202
270,271 1089(  )
290  16690 (    ,  )??
3  2010 
180  50000
210  48981
270,271 1019(  )
290  17709 (   5903;28.10;28.11;28.12?)       .

----------

> .


   ,         (   /  ,     )

----------


## pevpol

,        1  2010,      1.2  1 .        (  2008   ),  2009    .   2010   .     ?
1 .
180=24134
190=2413
200=21721
210=0
220=0
230=0
270=2413
271=21721
290=24134
300=2413
310=21721
2 .
180=116201
190=11620
200=104581
210=48268
220=4826
230=43442
270=6794
271=61139
290=92067
300=9207
310=82860
3 .
180=116760
190=11676
200=105084
210=208268
220=20827
230=187441
280=9151
281=82357
290=559
300=56
310=503

 9       ?

----------

*pevpol*, .   9 ., ,

----------


## Rain8

, 
 9 .     / ,     ,  :      . 110        ? 
  ,         ?

----------

> 9 .     / ,     ,  :      . 110        ?


*Rain8*, , .      
       2010  ,

----------

*Rain8* ,     4   02

----------


## Rain8

))

----------

:    .210  9 .   .180  6 .   
 6 .. .180    ----
               .210   3201
 9 ..  180   5182
               .210   3201  

 ...       9   6 ???

----------

**,     ,   210       .     :Frown: 
    6 . . 180 = 0,  210  9 .    0

----------


## 87

.   ,      .
  2010  ,        ,    .

1 .
180 14 478
190 1 448
200 13 030
210 0
220 0
230 0
270 1 448
271 13 030
290 14 478
300 1 448
310 13 030

2 .
180 3 724
190 372
200 3 352
210 28 956
220 2 896
230 26 060
280 2 524
281 22 708
290 0
300 0
310 0

3 .

180 27 379
190 2 738
200 24 641
210 3 724
220 372
230 3 352
270 2 366
271 21 289
290 23 655
300 2 366
310 21 289

2010 

180 70 013
190 7 001
200 63 012
210 51 034
220 5 104
230 45 930
270 1 897
271 17 082
290 0
300 0
310 0

  .       ?      28.01.2011?

----------

180 70 013
190 7 001
200 63 012
210 31 103
220 3 110
230 27 993
270 3 891
271 35 019

28.01    1/3  2 366  1/3  21 289

----------

> 180 70 013
> 190 7 001
> 200 63 012
> 210 31 103
> 220 3 110
> 230 27 993
> 270 3 891
> 271 35 019
> 
> 28.01    1/3  2 366  1/3  21 289


    210-230?
  2010          ?
,     !    ....       .

----------

21012 = 1809 + 2909

----------

,  ...     :Smilie:

----------


## 87

> 21012 = 1809 + 2909


   210 = 27379 + 23655 = 51 034
    ?

----------


## 87

> ,  ...


   :-)    !

       2010 ?

----------

1/3 2909

----------


## 87

,     :
 2010 
28/04 14 1478
28/04 4826
28/05 4826
28/06 4826
28/10 23 655
28/10 7885
28/11 7885 
28/12 7885
28/03 18 979
        .180 70 013,00 .

  2011
28/01 7885
28/02 7885
28/03 7885

----------


## 87

> 1/3 2909


 2009       0. 2010 ?

----------



----------


## 87

> 


     .
      2010           .

----------

> 


,        2010 .
     2010   .180 -  70 013,00 .?

----------

...        28

----------


## 87

> ...        28


  ,
       2010 ,            70 013 .?
     ?

----------

1 .

----------


## 87

> 1 .


 1  2010 ?
         . 180.
              ?
   ,       :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


    (      )

----------

*28.04	14478*
28.04	4826
28.05	4826
28.06	4826
*28.07	-25232*
*28.10	23655*
28.10	7885
29.11	7885
28.12	7885
28.01	7885
28.02	7885
28.03	7885
*28.03	18979*

----------


## 87

> *28.04	14478*
> 28.04	4826
> 28.05	4826
> 28.06	4826
> *28.07	-25232*
> *28.10	23655*
> 28.10	7885
> 29.11	7885
> 28.12	7885
> ...


 !      2   ...   ! ! :Love:

----------



----------


## m2503

, -  .       210 . 
 9 :
  290    .
  210 - 3 .
  180 - 800 . .
    210  ????

----------


## Glawbuch

800 ..

----------


## murrrka

, , .     ,     9.  .210   30705, , ,    30 705.  :

1 .
180 18 986
210 0
270 1 899
271 17 087
290 18 986

2 .
180 12 037
210 37 972
280 2 594
281 23341
290 0

3 .

180 14 422
210 37 972
280 2 356
281 21 194
290 0
  9., :

180 14 422
210 12 037 (?)
270 239
271 2 146
290 2 385,

,  4   28.01    ?    ,   ?    30 705,  . ?

----------

37972 - 12037 + 2385 + 2385 = *30705*

----------


## murrrka

!     4  1 ...

----------


## Carmen

... !!!!

1

180-4143
210-7982
280-3839
300-152



180-3971
210-7982
280-4011
290- . 

3-
180-9367
210-3971
270-5396
290-5396
  -..         ....        ...

, !!

----------

*Carmen*,     1 



> 300-152


   1 



> 210-7982


      9 .    -  .   ,

----------

:
1 
.180- 24218
.210- 20442
.270-  3776
.290- 24218

2 
.180- 39328
.210- 48436
.280-  9108
.290- 15110

3  
.180- 146477
.210-  54438
.270- 92039
.290- 107149

4 
.180-  98768
.210- 253626
.280- 154858
.290- 0 (?)

----------

> .290- 0 (?)


   .  ,   .

----------

!!!!!

----------

,         ,  .290=0????

----------

> ,  .290=0????


   ,   1.2

----------

:
      ,   -     ?

----------

> ,   -     ?


?  :Wink: 
   -   -  .

----------

.

----------


## 1985

> ,   1.2


 , .290    ,      1 .2011  ?
 ....
 !

----------

> 1 .2011  ?


      9 .
 286.      
   ,        ,      ,

----------


## 1985

., .,         .210   9 ?

----------

> ., .,         .210   9 ?


   210 ?     290
  - ,    -

----------


## 1985

!!! ! 
    -           ?

----------


## Carmen

, 

1-
180-3991
210-4296
280-305
300-3991

2
180-3971
210-7982
280-4011
290-0

3 -
180-9367
210-3971
270-5396
290-5396


180-20476
210-13338
270-7138


,  !!

----------

> 1-
> 180-3991
> 210-4296
> 280-305
> 300-3991


    290?



> 180-20476
> 210-13338
> 270-7138


210 = 14 763 (9367+5396)

----------


## Carmen

!

----------

,       2010  
180  -  0, ..     120 - (-2327949)
210 -   401 442
280    -   401 442,
    9 . 2010.    210   ?

----------

> 9 . 2010.   210   ?

----------



----------

> ,       2010  
> 180  -  0, ..     120 - (-2327949)
> 210 -   401 442
> 280    -   401 442,


     290 ?     180   ?

----------

> 290 ?    180   ?


,    9 .

----------


## Carmen

> 290?
> 
> 210 = 14 763 (9367+5396)


       ?

----------

> ?


,        . 
    270-281

----------


## stg

!  .       9    ,    --    ?        10 .?

----------


## Glawbuch

> --    ?


  :yes:

----------

> 


 ?
   ?
: "             ,           3 . .  2011     ,      ,   10 . .            I  2011   ,     2010       10 . .  ."

----------

> I  2011   ,     2010       10 . .


  ,       1      .
   ,    1 . =   4-  .

----------

,                 9       28- ...

             , ,        01.01.2011      ...

  ...

----------


## stg

> ,       1      .
>    ,    1 . =   4-  .


. :Frown: 
    ?

----------

,              28- :
28.10.10 ... 1/3 2909
29.11.10 ... 1/3 2909
28.12.10 ... 1/3 2909
*28.01.11 ... 1/3 2909
28.02.11 ... 1/3 2909
28.03.11 ... 1/3 2909*

** -   9 ...      **            ...

    -    ...        -   ...

----------


## stg

> ,              28- :
> 28.10.10 ... 1/3 2909
> 29.11.10 ... 1/3 2909
> 28.12.10 ... 1/3 2909
> *28.01.11 ... 1/3 2909
> 28.02.11 ... 1/3 2909
> 28.03.11 ... 1/3 2909*
> 
> ** -   9 ...      **            ...
> ...


.   ?            10 ?
----
,    . 
    .

----------

3  2010 ,      -33040
  4 .    120  55980
        180  11196   
    190  1120
    200  10076
        210  310?     ??
 .

----------

> 3  2010 ,      -33040


-      



> 180  11196


 180 -    ,     210,  /   270-281

----------

> -      
> 
>  180 -    ,     210,  /   270-281



,  3 . .
      ? 
  3  4  ?

----------

> ? 
>   3  4  ?


      ,      ...
       (         = ).   210           .

----------


## Rain8

:         -    4.,        ,        ?
      1. 2010?  - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -    4.,        ,        ?






> 1. 2010?

----------

,
,       ( 3),  210  290  ?

----------


## inola

> 210


  210            180.

----------

> 210            180.


..  210 =  180  ?
 210 1=0  = 180  ?

----------

> ..  210 =  180  ?






> 210 1=0  = 180  ?


0

----------

:


1 
180 -5432
190-543
200-4889
210-0
270  -543
271  -4889

2
180-2013
190-201
200-1812
210-5432
220-543
230-4889
280  -342
281  -3077

3 
180-2904
190-290
200-2614
210-2013
220-201
230-1812
270  -89
271  -802

4 /
180-2344
190-234
200-2110
210-2904
220-290
230-2614
280  -56
281  -504

----------


## 77

.      24472+..3.3755-39111(,     )=-10884.        ? ,     ? .

----------


## 77

,         ( ,     ). ?  ,       ?

----------


## Ksu78

210    ,     ?     
,   .  ..  ,     ,    ?
      ,  ,    ,     ?

----------

> 210    ,     ?






> ?






> ,  ,    ,     ?

----------


## 77

,    :Frown:

----------

> ,


,   - ?        ,    ...

----------


## 77

.     .      24472+..3.3755-39111(,     )=-10884.        ? ,     ?      ?

----------

> 24472+..3.3755


24472 -     ,   180  ?
   "+..3.3755"?



> ,     ?      ?


      .

----------


## 77

.24472,     ,   180 .
         1  2011.     ,       ,      .  ,   .     ,      ...         1 .2011    .?

----------

> ,


 .



> ..         1 .2011    .?


.

----------


## 77

.    ,  .  .

----------

1.2010
. 180 - 26087
.210 - 0 (   3.2009)
. 270 - 2609
.271-23478
.290-26087
2. 2010
.180-32023
. 210-52174 (26087+26087)
. 280-2016
.281-18135
. 290-5936
3.
. 180-8633
. 210-37959
.280-2932
. 281-26394
4. 
.180-14515
.210-8633
.270-589
.271-5293

----------

0 + 2609 + 2609 - 2016 + 593 - 2932 + 589 = 1452 = .190

----------

. 210.   ?

----------

-        ...

----------


## 777eva

-  .
 :        .
1.     1  1.2 ?????
   1???
1 . 180-286789
        210-0
        290-414335
2. 180-774107
       210-701124
       290-487318
3.180-1457072
       210-1261425
       290-682965
  180-1917961
       210-2140037
       290-0 
      1 -?!
...

----------

> .     1  1.2 ?????


   ,   (   ,  290  ,  ).    .
   290   :



> 1 . 180-286789
> 210-0
> 290-414335


 1 . . 290 = . 180
     210  



> 1 -?!


1 . 289789
2 . (774107 - 289789)
3 . (1457072 - 774107 - 289789)
4 . (1917961 - 1457072 - 774107 - 289789)

----------


## vika_gum

!! , !!!!!!!   ,     ,    210         28.03 .    : 
1 .2010 .-   
2 . 2010 .:
180=45141
210=0
270+271=45141
290=45141
3 . 2010 .:
180=10069
210=90282
280+281=80213
290=0

 :
180=125417
210=10069 ???? 
270+271=115348 ???
     28.03 115348??    90 282.       ??? , ,  3-   . !

----------


## 777eva

!
  2009  2008   :Frown: 
 :
2008
1 . 180-384392
210-0
290-384392
2. 180-530629
210-768784
290-146237
3.180-465804
210-676866
290-(-64825)???
 180-895156
210-????465804...     3 . (-64825)??
290-0 
--------------------------------------------------------------
2009
1 . 180-372219
210-0
290-372219
2. 180-786106
210-744438
290-413887
3.180-1200441
210-1199993
290-414335
 180-949932
210-1614776
290-0 
--------------------------------------------------------
2010
1 . 180-286789
210-414335 ( 290  3- .2009.) ???
290-286789
2. 180-774107
210-573578
290-487318
3.180-1457072
210-1060896
290-682965
 180-1917961
210-2140037
290-0 
   ,   3,4 -2008  1.09)...    3- ..  ?
    !!!

----------

> 3.180-465804
> 210-676866
> 290-(-64825)???


290 = 0



> 210-414335 ( 290  3- .2009.) ???

----------

> 210=10069 ????


*vika_gum*, .



> 28.03 115348??    90 282.       ???


  ,     ,    .

----------


## vika_gum

!!!   !!!        !!!! ,   )))  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 777eva

!!!
1 . 180-384392
210-0
290-384392

2. 180-530629
210-768784
    280 281 .....  
290-146237 -      290???

----------

> 290-146237 -      290???

----------


## 777eva

- !
 :     1  1.1   1.2??
    1.2?
 1   -  ?

----------

> :     1  1.1   1.2??


.    1.1



> 1.2?


 



> 1   -  ?


  180      .       .

----------


## 777eva

,  !
 :Frown:

----------


## vika_gum

, , ,    .    1.1  ,    ,    ,    270,271,   ,       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


  :yes:

----------

> 1.1  ,    ,    ,    270,271,  ,       ?


,   270-271

----------


## vika_gum

:Smilie:

----------

(.    15.12.2010.)     290 (300,310)  320 (330,340) -      2010         1.2     .  , ..           2010  ,  "", .. 9  2010.          .  320 (330,340).  2011   ,    .   -  ""  ???  !!!

----------

15.12.2010 N -7-3/730@
"           ,   "

 1.2  1        .

 290 - 310  :
-     ;

 320 - 340      ,        ,

----------

! ,     -  290 (300,310)  320 (330,340)      1.2  1     .

----------


## eka481

1  
180 - 15899
210 - 0 
270 - 1590
271- 14309
290 - 15899

2 

180 -66236
210-31798
270-3444
271 - 30994
290 - 50337

3 
180 - 4013
210 - 116573
280 - 11257
281-101303
290 - 0

4  
180 - 43811
210 - 4013
270 - 3980
271 - 35818
290 - 0

----------

1590 + 1590 + 3444 + 5034 - 11257 + 3980 = .190  = 4381

----------


## eka481

. 190     ...    ?

----------

...

----------


## eka481

,  2 :
1.       9    290     1     ?

2.   68.4.     ,               ,      ?

----------

02...         1  2

28.04.2010 ... 1590 ::  1.1
28.04.2010 ... 1590/3 ::  1.2
28.05.2010 ... 1590/3 ::  1.2
28.06.2010 ... 1590/3 ::  1.2

28.07.2010 ... 3044 ::  1.1
28.07.2010 ... 5034/3 ::  1.2
30.08.2010 ... 5034/3 ::  1.2
28.09.2010 ... 5034/3 ::  1.2

28.10.2010 ... -11257 ::  1.1

28.03.2011 ... 3980 ::  1.1

           ...     ...

----------


## 7

!
     ?
210/3 = 290/9 
290/3 = 180/3 

210/6 = 180/3 + 290/3 
290/6 = 180/6 - 180/3 

210/9 = 180/6 + 290/6 
290/9 = 180/9 - 180/6

210/12 = 180/9 + 290/9
290/12 = 0

----------

> ?

----------

2909 = 3209

----------


## 777

;    15.12.2010 N -7-3/730@
"           ,   "

 1.2  1        .
 290 - 310  :
-     ;
 320 - 340      ,        ,         .
           - 1.2  1   ,.290-310  .320-340  ????

----------


## 777

, .

----------


## _

, , !  2010 .     13,6 . .  ,    2011 .  6,5 . ..            2  2011 .     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


   4

----------


## _

> 4


  4    13,6 .   ,  ?

----------

> 4


    ,    , ..   ,    ,   2-3-4 .10 + 1 .11

----------


## shocola

! ,       1  2011.,       ,    2?     .   ,    ?       ,   . !

----------


## Glawbuch

,     ?   :Wink:

----------

> 


   ,  = 0



> ,    ?


    ?

----------


## shocola

,     .
    02 . 100   -,  4   02 . 140   ,  . 4  02  . 160   ,    .   ,     ? 
   4  02

----------

> 02 . 100   -,


    ,  120  



> . 160   ,


9.3.  160 - 180       .

  :
    15.12.2010 N -7-3/730@
"           ,   "
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116503/

----------


## 7

> ,    , ..   ,    ,   2-3-4 .10 + 1 .11


 !
       ,   2  2011     1  2011. 180 ?

----------


## 7

,  2010.    1   ,   4   02   ?

----------

> ,   2  2011     1  2011. 180 ?


     ( 3  10 .)

----------


## shocola

,     :Smilie:

----------

> ,  2010.    1   ,   4   02   ?


    -  2010  - ,  1   ,  2010      ( ),   4   02        ,     ?

----------

> 4   02        ,     ?


. ,   .

----------

2010.,  ....-   2010 ?      ,        ,     ,     ....

----------

> ,        ,


 

 1.2  1.3  1,  N 3, *N 4*  N 5   02,    03, 04, 05, 06, 07,     **     ,  **  , , **  ,     ,   ,     ,          

 N 4   02       I    .

----------

, ,     -  ,             ..  :yes:

----------


## Nitka2003

,    .  1-    3-.     2, 3, 4 - 2010  1 - 2011. - 48148748. ..     12037187. ,   ,  ?      ?

----------

> ,   ,  ?






> ?


  " "?    :
 286.      
   ,        ,       ,       .

----------


## 2008

,-,  9  2010  290 ,   1 . 2011   , 2011    ,..   10 .,   210    1 . 2011?      . 290  9 . 2010?

----------

> 210    1 . 2011?      . 290  9 . 2010?


 ,  ,    ,       (      2011  )      .

----------


## 2008

> ,  ,    ,       (      2011  )      .


,    1   ,     , , ,       .

----------


## Nitka2003

> " "?    :
>  286.      
>    ,        ,       ,       .


-  .  .        ...

----------

> ...


? 290   02   1.2

----------


## 7

> ,  2010.    1   ,   4   02   ?


    160-180     ?

----------

> 160-180     ?


    #686    ?

----------


## 7

...
9.3.  160 - 180       .

     1        4 ?

       4  1 ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> ? 290   02   1.2


  "    ,    ..."         3?.    1,2   ,  120-140  220-240?    . 1,2    3-

----------

> 1        4 ?


  160-180 



> 4  1 ?


 



> 3?


 



> . 1,2    3-


  ,

----------


## 7

[QUOTE=;53262659]  160-180 



      1      ,160-180   , 140 ?,      4          ...  ,

----------

> 4          ...


 
 010, 030  040      2010 
 140  .  .

----------


## 7

1 8   ,    
 010,030,040   -60000
            140    -10000




?


 2010     60000
 1  2011.  10000

----------

* 7*, .   010, 030, 040

----------


## 7

140  ?

----------


## 7

160-180      ?

----------

> 140  ?






> 160-180      ?


    ( )

----------


## 7



----------

> 


  ?  -  .

----------


## 7

...

----------

> ...


   ?  ,   ?

----------


## 7

,

----------


## kcp

:  2010   ,        -    (4             )       .  1  2011  .           10 ?

----------

> 10 ?


 2011

----------


## kcp

?    1-4  10     18,7    1        ?     4  10  -

----------

> 1-4  10     18,7    1        ?


   1  =   4 ,        4 .09 + 1-2-3 .10

----------


## kcp

?

----------


## kcp

409+1+2+3  10  ?

----------


## kcp

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=393095          10         1  11    . ?

----------

> ?


  3 .



> 10         1  11    . ?


 , .       -       .      .

----------


## kcp

-            2010  -            ?

----------

> 2010  -            ?


    2010 ,     ?       .    ,   .
     "     "

----------


## kcp

))

----------


## 77

.        1 .2011      ,  .       2   270  271( )  .210-230  320-340  .?

----------

> .210-230  320-340  .?


320-340  ,  290-310 
  210-230   ,     1 . 11

----------


## AndreyIv

210-230 (1),     2010 .     ,    2010 .  12 ..,  1-       (  ,  ). .

----------

> 210-230 (1),     2010 .     ,    2010 .  12 ..,  1-       (  ,  ).


,      210     .          
. 210  1 . = . 290  9 .  .

----------


## AndreyIv

:               
 -4-3/2894@  24.02.2011 : 

,    1  2011                             1  2011 ,     1  2011    210-230  02   080   5   02   .

    .

----------

> :               
>  -4-3/2894@  24.02.2011 :


   ,           1 .11
 ,  , .   ,

----------


## AndreyIv

.

----------


## 77

.       ,    . ,           .210-230 ?.

----------

210   1 ?

----------

> 210   1 ?


  : ,    ,

----------

,      +    2010  24 ,        ,        9     3 ,      ,                .  ?

----------


## Unregistered

,      .        2011 .    ,    .       ?  ? ?

----------


## _YA_

> ?

----------


## Carmen

,         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

*Carmen*,      :  286.         :Wink:

----------


## 777

, 1/3,   1 (/   1 -2100 .),    28.04.2011 ,-700 , 28.05.2011.700 , 28.06.2011-700 ,         ./           -2500.
    28 .07.11  2500- 2100=400 .

----------


## Carmen

!!

----------


## 777

.

----------

,     ,     210      290:
  :
1
 180...24763
 190...2476
 200...22287

 270...2476
 271 ...22287

 290...24763
 300...2476
 310...22287

..................................................
2

 180...40257
 190...4026
 200...36321

 :
* 210...49526
 220...4952
 230...44574...*   ?

 280...926( )
 281...8343 ( )

        290, 300, 310?  :Wink:

----------

> :
>  210...49526
>  220...4952
>  230...44574...   ?

----------

15  2010 . N -7-3/730@            ,   
5.11.   290 - 310     ,     ,    ,    .
    290            ,    180,      ,       02     .       ,      .   290     120, 130, 140, 220, 230, 240  1.2  1.
,    9    290       IV ,     180   9    180   I .
,    9    290       IV ,     180   9    180   I .

----------

> 290            ,    180,      ,       02     .


1)       :
 290  40257-24763= 15 494
 -
 300...1550
 310...14034
...?

2)  28.07.2011    :
 -      28.07.2011( 1) .. 24763/3 .
 -  .  15494 /3 .

?   :Wink:

----------

> 1)      :
>  290  40257-24763= 15 494
>  -
>  300...1550
>  310...14034
> ...?







> 2)  28.07.2011    :
> -      28.07.2011( 1) .. 24763/3 .
> -  . 15494 /3 .


,      28.06.

----------

**,     .    .

----------

,   ,     ,  ,     ..  :yes: 




> ,      28.06.


 ...,..    .. 28-06-2011( )

 ,  28-07-2011     , ..    1/3  15494..?
       ?

----------

> ,  28-07-2011     , ..  1/3  15494..?

----------

> ,  28-07-2011     , ..    1/3  15494..?


     , ..

----------

:yes: 
......- ...-!

----------

, ,    ,         2  2011    ?..   1 2011  ,     31-..

----------

68   99

----------

**,        ,        ,     .

----------


## ri1984

.. ...   210...    210  =180   +290   ??

----------

> 210  =180   +290   ??

----------


## ri1984

**,  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## grebenka

!
     ,  ,    3   (9  2010, 2010  1  2011)    210  220      9  2010.   ,   .      !
 , -   ?!

* .*
  2009        .    ,        1 ,        1/3    3 . 2009.
   1 . 2010    (        1            1  2010).
  :

*1  2010*
210 = 
290 = 180  = 4 531
    .

*1  2010*
180 = 9 307
210 = 9 062
290 = 4 776
    .


*9  2010*
180 = 14 729
210 = 14 083
290 = 5 422
   (   ,  )
*
2010*
180 = 92 458
210 = 20 151
290 = 
   (   ,  )

*1  2011*
180 = 60 248
210 = 5 422
290 = 60 248
   (   ,  )

220     210.

  -  ,   !

----------

> ,        ,        ,     .


,  !
  ,       ,   ,    
1
 180...24763
 190...2476
 200...22287

2

 180...40257
 190...4026
 200...36321

 ,  1  2011(31- )   
99.2.1/68.41 ...24763 ( .)

 ,    22011(30- )

99.21/68.4.1....15494 (40257 -24763) ( .)

..?

----------

> ,    22011(30- )
> 
> 99.21/68.4.1....15494 (40257 -24763) ( .)
> 
> ..?

----------

> 9  2010
> 180 = 14 729
> 210 = 14 083
> 290 = 5 422
>    (   ,  )


,        ?    .

----------


## grebenka

> ,        ?    .


,  .  ,           (  ).

----------


## grebenka

,  -        , 290      ,   0?

----------

> , 290      ,   0?


. 290   = . 180    . 180  1 . 
   ,  0

----------


## ****

.   290    1 .2011.,  320 .
          ,        210 1 ..= 180 1 .+290 1 .         1 ...   ...

----------

> .   290    1 .2011.,  320 .


   . . 320     9 .     ,      1

----------


## grebenka

**,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 15mari

.     290  . 1     .
. .
.180= 733 262
.210=16 323
   716 939 .270,271

     290?    ?

     290 .,    .270,271?

 :Dezl:

----------

> 290?    ?


. 290   = . 180    . 180  1 .     20.07, 20.08, 20.09



> 290 .,    .270,271?


.  280-281,

----------


## 15mari

,  


180 =733 262
210=16 323
270,271=716 939
290=716 939
 270,271     ?.  .


  9  
180=900 000
210= 180/6+290/6 =  733 262
270,271=?
290=180/9-180/6 =166 738
 ,    .., -.

----------

> ,


    ,     1 



> 9  
> 180=900 000
> 210=?
> 270,271=?
> 290=?


    , :
210 = 733 262 + 716 939
270+271 = 0
280+281 = 550 201
290 = 900 000 - 733 262

----------


## 15mari

--,   .
1 

.180=16323
.270,271=16323



180.733 262
210=?
270.271=?
290=716 939

 9 

180=900 000
210=?
270,271=?
290=?

----------

> 180.733 262
> 210=?
> 270.271=?
> 290=716 939


210  = . 180   + . 290  .   : 16 323 + 0
270-271 = . 180  . 210
290

----------


## 15mari

9  .


180=900 000
210=?
270,271=?
290=?

          1/3 3    716 939?

----------

> 9 .


 ""  .    ?



> 1/3 3    716 939?


28.07 - 716 939
28.07 - 238 980
28.08 - 238 980
28.09 - 238 979

----------


## 15mari

.  9 .   . .

----------

> 9 .


 ,    ?   :Wow: 



> 210  = . 180   + . 290





> . 290   = . 180    . 180  1 .


 9 . ""   "9 ".,  "1 ."  ""
   270-281    .

----------


## 15mari

.. .         .  .

----------


## 15mari

,.   :

   2 

1 .
180-16323
220-1632
230-14691

.
180-733262
190-73326
200-659936
210-16323
220-1632
230-14691
270-71694
271-645245
280-0
281-0
290-716939
300-71694
310-645245

. 716939   716939

9 .

180-2001984
190-200198
200-181786
210-1450201
220-145020
230-1305181
270-55178
271-496605
280-0
281-0
290-1268722
300-126872
310-1141850

  551783    1268722

     .

----------

*15mari*,  1       ?     9 .    ?     ?

----------


## 15mari

2  2011.   3  .2010  .  ,-     320 ,    1  2012. ?        .     , .  , -.

----------

> 2 .


   :



> 220-1632
> 230-14691





> ,-     320 ,    1  2011. ?

----------


## 15mari

1 ,    .     ?

----------


## 15mari

,      ,  220.230.         16 323

----------


## 79

,    ,   ,    ""
    210      (1., 6.)       .      210    ,         ,  270  271  ?
     .   , ,    ?
    !

----------

> 210      (1., 6.)       .      210


* 79*,      1 ., 6 . 9 .    "  "?

----------


## 79

> * 79*,      1 ., 6 . 9 .    "  "?


 6      1 ,    ,  ,    ,       .
    210     9 ,      ,     ,        ,    ...
 !

----------

> 6      1


 210   ,     1  (180 )?         ,    ?




> ,    ...

----------


## 79

, -      ...

----------


## Helga17

!   e      ,    .    9    -    ...   68.04.    . ,  :Frown: ((  - ... 

: 9  2010 .290=73 109

1  2011 .180=80 946
.210=73 109
.290=80946

:  180=97 943
.210=161 892
.290=16 997
          63 949


9  2011:  180=123 293
 210 =114 940
 290=25 350
   = 8353

     68.04=55 597,      ,   .... ,  ...

----------

68.04

----------


## Helga17

!  68.04.   180  1 ,   9  2011.

----------

> 68.04=55 597,      ,   ....


    ?    ?      .

----------

68.04 - 123293,   

1 	80 946
2 	16 997
3 	25 350
:123 293

  , 


1 	73 109 (.)	
2 	7 837 () + 80 946(.)
3   16 997(.)
: 178 889

               63 949                55 596 (178889 -123293)

----------


## Helga17

!!!    .   ,     9    ,   ,      +?

----------

> 9    ,   ,      +?


,   ,

----------


## Helga17

!!!  :yes:

----------


## 777

,   .  9       .210     ??

1  2011
 .180=27015
 .210=    -
 .270=2701
.271=24314
.290=27015

 :
  180=36472
 .210=54030
.270=2701
.280=1755
 .281=15803
.290=9457

 .          .

 9  2011: 
 180=142319
  210 =45929
.280=361
.281=3249
  290=5847
  9 .        ..   9 .      9 .   .

----------

> .  9      .210     ??


210    (36 472 + 9457)
  280-281    ,    270-271   290  9 .   105 847 (142319 - 36472)

----------


## 777

,    .

9  2011: 
  180=42319( )
  210 =45929
 .280=361
 .281=3249
  290=5847
  9 .       ..   9 .      9 .   .

----------


## master111

.      9 :
1 -
2 -
3  
.120-343933
.180-68787
.190-6879
.200-61908

.210,220,230  , .   0    

.270-6879
.271-61908

.290-68787    1/3 (68787/3=22929)

.320-68787    1/3 (68787/3=22929)
 .

----------

*777*, ,   



> .290-68787    1/3 (68787/3=22929)
> .320-68787    1/3 (68787/3=22929)


68 787,      1.2

----------


## 777

.     .

----------


## master111

?

----------

> ?

----------


## master111

:Smilie:

----------


## Santo-Sento

,         .   ,        . ,      210  II      .
         ,      ,      , ..    ,             ?

----------


## Anikina

!   .         ,   "  "    .270-271 
    .68,4 = .180 . , 
  ?

----------

> 210  II      .


.     




> .68,4 = .180 .


 ?           ?

----------


## Anikina

,   ,      .       -    .270-271.        .68.4  ,      .

----------

> -    .270-271


       ,     180 ? -  ?

----------


## Anikina

,  .       ,         .

----------

> ,         .


   ,  ...
     ,    1.1  1.2
     2011   30.09, ,      . 180  9 . 
         28.10.11    (  ,    ) +

----------


## Anikina

,       . 
        1.1 .040, 070 (   )        .180,     ,    .             ?

----------

> ?


   ,    ,

----------


## Picvic

,      .     100     210 .        ,   ! 

1 . 
180 - 1349
210 - 0


6 . 
180 - 0
210 - 1349


9 
100 -19097
180 - 3819 (       3819-1349=2470)

   -    1349   210 ?    ,        0. ,   ?  -    ?

----------

> 1349   210 ?    ,        0. ,   ?


  ,         :Smilie: 
0  210     9 .,

----------


## Picvic

> ,        
> 0  210     9 .,


   ((     ...  , !     ))))

----------


## Picvic

- 3        ?

----------

> - 3        ?


    ?   ?   :Wink: 
          1349

----------


## Picvic

" "   :Frown:

----------

> " "


   " "
    1349,  3000,

----------

:


 ... ...  ... 
01.01.11 ... 0 ... 0 ... 0
28.04.11 ... 135 ... 0 ... 135
10.05.11 ... 0 ... -150 ... -15
28.07.11 ... -135 ... 0 ... -150
28.10.11 ... 382 ... 0 ... 232

,     232?

----------

.        .       .     .   ,       .

----------

1 
. 180-184691
 210-35654
.290-184691


.180-29466
.210-369382
.290- 0

9 
.180- 16213
. 210 - ? . 210  ? =369382  ?
. 290-0

----------

210?

----------

9  210  = 29466
         ?

----------

210-

----------

.. **    9 ...

**     180   29466,  *3- *    290  ...        9 ?

----------

210 - 29466? 
290 -0
320 - 0?

----------

,              ,      3 ,      9 .    ,

----------


## olybuh

.      



120 .  1     923458
120 .      147327
120 .  9     16213




   210   -125761  ????

----------

> 210   -125761  ????


 
 210  9 . = . 180  6 . + . 290  6 .
         ?

----------

*olybuh*, -   16213 ,  16213*5

-          290-310...     ...    :
(...;0)

----------


## olybuh

. 210 - 29466
. 290 - 0

----------


## olybuh

16213

----------

> 9 
> *.180- 16213*
> . 210 - ? . 210  ? =369382  ?
> . 290-0


   ?

----------

> 120 .


    ?         120    02:     , ..      20%.           9  2010 .          .         .     ,    .

----------

**,     120... ..    ,   ...   ...      290-310...

   "",   --...

----------

> **,     120...


.      .      .   ,        .   .     ,       .          .      ,  ,     290            ,    180,      ,       02     .       ,      .  ,   ,        .     .        923000  147000.

----------

.    


> *olybuh*,  :
> (...;0)

----------

,          ...  - ...     ...    ,        ...

----------

> ,          ...  - ...     ...    ,        ...


  .  ,    .  ,     .   ,   ,       .  ,     ,     . ,     .  ,     .  , ,     .

----------

...   ...     ,  **             ...          ...

 :     180-200 -    -   -   , , 3

  ...   ,       -          ,   ...

----------

> ...


         .     ,     .     .    .  ,  .     .




> ,   ...


  ,   .   .    .      .

    :    ,  ...

----------

...   -      ...

   ... ,         ...    ,    ...

  -  ...  ...

----------

> ...


 .  ...




> ... ,         ...    ,    ...


     .  .    .     .
       ,    .   ...

         .    .

----------

2010 ,        ?         ?

16  2010

  Q&A:  

  ,  ,          1  2010 ,           .                    ( - ),           07.02.2006 N 24 ( - ).
          . 286  .
    3 . 2 . 286      ,    I    ,      ,         .               I      (. 5.11  V ).
,       I  2010         ,    9 ,    ,     2009 .
 II        1/3   ,    I   .
 III        1/3     ,    ,    ,    I .
    ,         ,    ,       .
         -       ,        (    .   25.09.2006 N 20-12/85040,  12.03.2004 N 26-08/16764 (. 1.1)).



 ,       190  200, 220  230,   300  310    2    ,          .
  180-200  2             ,            (. 5.7 ).
  210-230    . 5.8  ,       28-   ,                   ,    28-       .
        :
 210  2    ()  =  180 +  290  2     .
      I       .
 . 1 . 285           .      I ,       (. 2 . 285  ).
,   210  2   I  2010           ,    28-       .
 ,  210   2   I  2010  =  290      2009 .
              210    :
-  210     =  180 +  290   I  2010 ;
-  210  9  =  180 +  290    2010 .
    210  02            .   17.05.2007 N 20-12/046433.         ,                      ,       ,     .
    290-310  02        .
  290-310     ,     ,    ,     (. 5.11. ).
    I    290    . 5.11        ,     II ,  :  290   I  =  180   I .
  290    . 5.11               ,    180,      ,       02     .       ,      .
 ,             9 ,  :
-      III  :
 180    -  180   I ;
-      IV  :
 180   9  -  180   .
     ()  290-310  .
   . 1 . 287      ()     ,     () ,         .                () .
                   270  271   ,   ,    , ,          (   190  220   200  230 ).
  ,        ,          (   190  220   200  230 ),   280  281                (. 5.10 ).

 :



  :



22  2010 .

      ,      .           .

----------


## crystalblack

! , ,   ..
1.  
2 .: 
180 6664 
270 666 
271 5998 
290 6664 
3 .   
180 6664 
210 13328 
280 666 
281 5998 
  3         2 .    ,   2 .     ..

----------

*crystalblack*,      .       ?

----------


## crystalblack

.    -  ,   .   ,  2  = 33321.        ,   6664.        . 180  290.  3      .       0.    6664  ..  ?..

----------

> 0.    6664  ..  ?..


      ,     .    ,    ,  , .

----------


## crystalblack

> ,    ,  , .


          .         ?

----------

> .


.    1     ?



> ?


.    ,    .

----------


## crystalblack

,  .    .
 ,       (   )?

----------

> (   )?


.   9 ., ,   28

----------


## crystalblack

.   .

----------


## _

,       ()

 . 5.8          ( -   )   210-230  02        () .
         ,              .
    I      ,      ,    180-200  02    I .     9    210-230  02  ,    180-200  02   . ,       210-230  02   180-200  02    9 .
  -       ()       ,   ,  ()  ,  ()    210-230  02      () .

----------


## Picvic

(((
 ,     

6  -180  17000; 210  - 0;   - 17000.
9  - 23000(180) - 17000(210 .) = 6000   ? 
 - 21000(180) - 6000 (210 .)??? = 15000  ???

   -       15000?           9 . (.. 17000 + 6000 = 23000 ,        21000 .,  2000 ) 

 -     ...  - ,  ???  .  !

----------

> - 21000(180) - 6000 (210 .)??? = 15000  ???


210 - 23000,  2000

----------


## Picvic

> 210 - 23000,  2000


,  ,   !      ,   ,  -     210    ( )  9 , .. . 040,070...  .

  !

----------

. 210 = .210 () + .290 ()
,     . 210 = .180 () + .290 ()

----------

,    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> . 210 = .210 () + .290 ()
> ,     . 210 = .180 () + .290 ()


 .   :Smilie:

----------


## Picvic

, ,   ( 12 )           9 .?     ... 290 ,   1.2 ?  1  2012         2011 ?   !

----------

> 290 ,   1.2 ?


 



> 1  2012         2011 ?


,    9 .,      - 320-340   02

----------


## Picvic

> ,    9 .,      - 320-340   02


      290?   ?  210      , ?  ?

----------

> 290?   ?






> 210      , ?

----------


## Picvic

> 


  -     !

----------

. , 2010   8183.  2011          167272. 
   ,       02 .110   4   040  150   8183        .?

----------

> ,    .


       ,      -   .     ,   .      210  - -.      ,   ,       . +

----------

**,    ** **    ...

,    -     ,   ...

----------


## _

,     ,       ...


1  
     . 180 = 74 000
     . 210 = 0
     . 290 = 74 000 ( 1/3    2- )
      = 74 000 +74 000=148 000

1 
     . 180 = 60 000
     . 210 = . 180 (1 ) + . 290 (1 ) = 148 000
           . 280-281 = - 88 000
          .

9 
      . 180 = 183 000
      . 210 = . 180 (2 ) + . 290 (2 ) = 60 000 + 0
     . 270-271= 183 000 - 60 000= 123 000
      = 123 000


        . 180 = 238 000
        . 210 =  . 180 (9 ) + . 290 (9 )= 183 000 +0
        . 270-271 = 238 000 - 183 000= 55 000  ,  31.12.2011  


,    :
148 000 (   1 ,   )
123 000 (   9 )
 = 271 000


      . 180 = 238 000!!! ..   33 .
      !

 68.04.1

          -                        -
      271 000                    238 000

         - 33 000 ,..    !       55  ,    ,     !

   ,     ?    ,    .....

     88 000 -        ...

----------

> 9 
> . 180 = 183 000
> . 210 = . 180 (2 ) + . 290 (2 ) = 60 000 + 0
> . 270-271= 183 000 - 60 000= 123 000
>     = 123 000


   35 000  :Wink:  (183 000 - 148 000)
 55000     ,    
290  9 .   ,       ?

----------


## _

> 35 000  (183 000 - 148 000)
>  55000     ,    
> 290  9 .   ,       ?


,  , 35 ?
     "" 35?

     123   ?     ?

----------


## _

9  35 ...      210  148 000


  1,5            210,     60

  210= 180  + 290 ,  ,  ..
      ,      ..  

 ,         ( )      ?
..    "   "    ?

----------

> "" 35?


    9 .  183000.          148000, ? 183000 - 148000 = 35000.    .
**       9 . 60000 .       183000 - 60000 = 123000. 
            183000,  148000




> ,        ( )      ?


,

----------


## _

> ,


290  9   ,..   , ,   ..

   !

   ...

     55 ,

      33 ,    2012   ...

     ? 
1)       /?
2)       ,   ?
3)       2011     -    , -        ,   25   ?

----------

> 55 ,


   .   ,      33000



> 1)       /?
> 2)


 



> 2011     -    , -        ,   25   ?


 ,      .

----------


## _

> .   ,      33000
> 
> 
> 
>  ,      .

----------

-,        ,     210 .

----------

> ,     210 .


 ( 1 ),

----------


## striz

,     !
 3  4    .     3 .   ,      :Frown:     3   , ,    ,    ( )          210  "   ". 
,     3   ,        .  ,   ??

----------

> 3   , ,   ,


    ,

----------


## striz

,            ,       . :Frown:    ,          ...   

   4      . ,        1?     .

----------

> 


.287
   ()     ,     () ,         .                () .



> 4      . ,        1?


  :Frown:

----------


## striz

?       ?     ?          ,  .

  ,  .    ?

----------

*striz*,   



> .


      ?  ,    ,  .
  - ,  -  ,  .         .

----------


## striz

> *striz*,   
> 
>       ?  ,    ,  .
>   - ,  -  ,  .         .


,    , ..    -  ,   ,         ,     ,  -  .

-  ,   , -      9 .,   . ,      :Smilie:     ,    ,   ,   ,   ,            ?
,           3 ,  .    ?

----------

> ,    ,   ,   ,   ,            ?


, .         



> 3 ,  .    ?


    ,       1.1  1.2.

----------


## striz

> , .


  ,    

    ,  :Smilie: 
    3.   ,     . .    .   3,                  9 .         . 210 = 180 (9) +  290 (9.)?            . .  (       4 )?       "  " - "    4"?

----------

> . 210 = 180 (9) +  290 (9.)?


  .


> 3.   ,     . .    .   3,                  9


     ,      ( )          (180 )     (210 )

----------


## striz

!!!   ! -!

----------

! ,  - ...
9  
180 -210409
210-54163
 270+271 -156246
 290-156246        (   9 )


 180-27211
210 -264572
 280- 23736
 290-156246

   -   1 ?    1,2  1? 
    ??  ...   :Frown:

----------

> 180-27211
> 210 -264572
>  280- 23736
>  290-156246


210 -  .   210409 + 156246
 290    ,    1.2



> -   1 ?


 ,       


> ??

----------

210-366655
 280+281-339444
 320        9  156246

     339444....     ? .

----------

> 210-366655
>  280+281-339444






> 320        9  156246


320      9 .



> 339444....


  .            27211


> ?


.      ,     ,    .

----------

,     ,     9   320  , 290... ?

----------

> 9   320  , 290... ?


   ,    1  2012 ,

----------

?  (      320   9  ...)   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 320   9  ...)


  1.2  ?

----------

,.    ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## gusiy-75

**,    -  ?
1.180-8056
190-806
200-7250
270-806
271-7250

2 180-2229
190-223
200-2006
210-8056
220-806
230-7250
280-583
281-5244

3 180-4320
190-432
200-3888
210-8056
220-806
230-7250
280-374
281-3362

4 180-21794
190-2179
200-19615
210-8056
220-806
230-7250

270-1373
271-12365

----------


## Natali Nata

,  
1 : 180=60000
210=0 (3-    )
2: 180= 40000
210= 60000
280=20000 (..  )
3:  
180= 10000
210=40000
280=30000 (  )
4 :
180=68000
210=10000
      ,           8000,                 1- ,        ..

----------

!      ,   ,        
 180         
.120* 20%,  , 
             270,271
( ..    190,200 ()-220,230      9 )  -   280,281 
 +   270,271.    ????

----------


## 50

, ,  .  9      31,   35 ...      4  9 .  4 .   ,    .     280 ?   ?  ?

----------

> -  ?


  210   3- 



> ,           8000,


 ,  ,     



> 280 ?





> 280 ?   ?


    ,   
   (.220 + .250 - .190)

----------


## 50

210    180  9 .?

----------

> 210    180  9 .?


 (  +290  9 .,   - )

----------


## 50

210      31  35?

----------


## 50

, .

----------

,

----------

...
  , ..   2011...
 3 2011 -  .,   -       9  2011...
4 2011   ...
 ,     2011    180,190,200  270,271?...
          210-230  290-340, ?

----------

> 210-230  290-340, ?


 . 210 ,    , 290-340

----------

..  !  :yes:

----------


## 15mari

.     . .

1.
.180=631 792
.190=63 179
.200=568 613
.210=1 009 088
.220=100 909
.230=908 179
.280=37 730
.281=851 318
.290=631 792



28.04.   -889 048+210 597,33= -678 450,66
28.05.    -678 450.66+210 597.33= -467 853,33
28.06     -467 853,33+210 597,33= -257 256

 ,     ?

  2 .   -257 256       ?
    290    ,    280,281?

.

----------

*15mari*,  281    800 . ?
 290  280-281  , 180-

----------


## 15mari

.
.281=339 566

 ..

28.04. -337 296+210597,33=-126698,67
28.05. -126698,67+210597,33=83898,66
28.06   83898,66+210597,33=294495,99

   ?

----------

> 28.04. -337 296+210597,33=-126698,67


*15mari*,        :Wink: 
    3*7*7296
   ,    43 899,   210 597
    .

----------


## 15mari

,.  . .      . ,          .       ?

----------

> .      ?

----------


## 15mari

.  .  .

----------

.      1       9 ?     290? .

----------

> .      1       9 ?     290? .


,       1  (, , )   210     310    9 . 
  290     1   ,       2      180   1

----------

(  )...      200 ,      9 .    1  ...    ???

----------

> 9


    ,  210 ,    ,  



> 1  ...    ???


290

----------

> ,  210 ,    ,  
>      1 ?
> 
> 290


    ...  )

----------


## 7776

20.08.2011
  3 .     4     . 010 - 5 261 349.

3 
 180 -0
 210  -0
 290  -0

4  120   20863 
.100-20863
 180 -4172
190.417
200.3755
 210 -0
 290-0
 210-260-  
.270-417
.271-3755
  19.03.2012 -4172
(        ,    ..   4 .  3?)
1  2012   1 426 990,00
1 .2012 . 120  7792,00
 180  1559
 190 156
 200 1403
210 -0
290-0
 270= 156
 271  1403
 .290-1715
.300-156
.310-1403

      ?         4 .2011 ..    3 .,     .
 1      ,    ?

----------

> .100-20863


 ,   ?



> ,


   . -   3       , -,            ,       , -,   -   ,    -   .
     ,      1 ,   ,     :



> .290-1715


1558

----------


## 7776

. . 100  ,     .       ...   ,     ,     1558(    ?). ..  ,       1   28.04.2012   520,0? 52,0 . 468 ?         4 .2012 ?

----------

> 1558(    ?).


 ,   



> ..  ,       1   28.04.2012   520,0?


28.04 - 1 558 + 519
28.05 - 519
28.06 - 519



> 4 .2012 ?


4  2011?    28.03,

----------


## 7776

1558+519?  1558,00      1 .2012 ?      ? 
.. 
 28.04.-519
 28.05-519
 28.06-519,       1/3     ...  1  1  2012 . ...
        ,               ,      ..

----------

> 1558+519?  1558,00      1 .2012 ?      ? 
> ..


1558 -      1 ,  519*3 -     2 .    ,   ( ,    1.1  1.2  ).

----------

:
9. 
180  141 546
210 107 152
220 10 715
230 96 437

 2011
180   228 191
210  141 546
220 14 155
230 127 391

1. 2012
180  6 090
210  
220 
230 
  ?  ?  ,      0,00,        1.

----------


## 7776

,                   1/3         (    )       + ,       ,       ,       ,      ,    ..

----------

> 1. 2012
> 180 6 090
> 210 
> 220 
> 230 
>   ?  ?  ,      0,00,        1.


   210-230?     ,   1

----------

! ,     
 ,    ?   ?
 ,   10.   4

----------

> ?   ?


, . 3 . 286, . 5 . 287

----------

!       !

----------


## 7776

> 1558 -      1 ,  519*3 -     2 .    ,   ( ,    1.1  1.2  ).


    .   1    3.     , ..  28.04.2012 1558,00 ,      ?

----------

> .   1    3.


      2011?     -    1 .  ,       2012.   9 . 2012             (  10 .  )

----------


## 7776

. 5 . 287  . 6 . 286         ,        )        .

----------

.    2008,      .  4  2011     3 . (3,5),      9132166.          ???

----------

> 4  2011     3 . (3,5),      9132166.         ???


   . 3 . 286.   : -286

----------

, ,   .....    .

----------

> .


  ,  " "    "10 ."  "   ".

----------

...
 1  2012   210(1) =  290 (9).  290 9  .    .
  290(1  ) =  180 (1)      ?  180 =1500,00.     10

----------

> 10


 "*      ,      249  ,     10    * ",

----------

,   . 
  ,         10.

----------

> 10.


  :Smilie:

----------

, ,  :  . ,             . 210  .180,  ..    ,   290 .     1.2      ?  ,   1.1  ? :Embarrassment: 
 :   ,       28.03        .   ,       ,  ,      .    210  1   ,       ,  ,  ?

----------

> 1.2      ?  ,   1.1  ?


  :yes: 



> ,  ,  ?

----------

,  :Smilie:

----------

> ,          ...  - ...     ...    ,        ...


      ?

----------

> "*      ,      249  ,     10    * ",


! ,     - 

1.   10   ?       3,33    10      3 ?
2.     ,          1/3    . ?            1.2?

 !

----------

> 1.   10   ?       3,33    10      3 ?


      ?     (4 )      4 



> ,          1/3    . ?            1.2?

----------

> ?     (4 )      4


    -         100 ,    38900 ..   100*11+38900 =  40000  ,
40000/4 =10    .          ?

----------

> 40000/4 =10    .          ?


,

----------

> ,


  . ,    .   2011   , ,     ,      ,   3  2011 ,      3  4  2011  1  2012   .          ,   ?       ,     ?

----------

> 2011   , ,     ,      ,   3  2011 ,      3  4  2011  1  2012   .          ,   ?


    .



> ,     ?


 ,

----------


## -

.
3     ,       ,
 2011   ,     
      :
1  - 185022
 - 543715
9  - 670426
 - 740929


       ,                 ((((
 1  (3700+33304)
  (7174+64565)
 9 . (2535+22808)
  (1410+12690)

       1  2012 ?

----------


## master111

.             1 .
 : 1,2,3  
.  9 . 
. 180 68787
. 190 6879
. 200 61908

.210 0.

. 290 68787
. 300 6879
. 310 61908

. 320 68787
. 330 6879
. 340 61908



. 180 1482238
. 190 148224
. 200 1334014

. 210 137574
. 190 13758
. 200 123816

.270 134466
.271 1210198

  1  2012 .  

.180-0 

.210 68787
.220 6879
.230 61908

. 280-6879 
. 290-61908 

 .

----------

> . 290-61908


281    ? 
290  
 ,

----------


## master111

281    ? 

,  . .    :yes:

----------


## -

**,      ?  ( #968)

----------


## 75

,  ,        280  281      (   9 .  ,  ,     ),           ?

     4   2 -  1       ,    140 ,      040,   150        (  ,    140 ),  - 160  180   ?  ,       010  150    ?

----------

*-*, ,    -  ? , ,  ?

----------


## -

40

----------

> 40


33  ,         ...  :Frown: 
 2, 3, 4  2011 + 1  2012     ( )?

----------


## 75

> 33  ,         ... 
>  2, 3, 4  2011 + 1  2012     ( )?


      973,  (((

----------


## -

:Frown: 





> 2, 3, 4  2011 + 1  2012     ( )?


35,5

----------

> 35,5


35.5 / 4 = 8.875,    10 ., ..        ,

----------

> 280  281      (   9 .  ,  ,     ),           ?


 ,     



> - 160  180   ?

----------


## -

> 35.5 / 4 = 8.875,    10 ., ..        ,


  -     ?
..        1  100 000 -     () 20 000 (18000 + 2000), ?

----------

> -     ?






> ..       1  100 000 -    () 20 000 (18000 + 2000), ?


,  28.04

----------


## -

1/3   :Frown:

----------


## molodez

**,    .  4    10 . 

 4   
 180 5197
 190 520
 200 4677
 210 0
 270 520
 271 4677
 290 5197
 300 520
 310 4677
 040 520
 070 4677

 1.2  .
 4  ?
      ?

1    10 


 180 10234
 190 1023
 200 9211
 210 5197
 220 520
 230 4677
 270 503
 271 4534
 290 5197
 300 520
 310 4677
 040 503
 070 4534
 120-130 173
 140 174
 220-240 1559

 1   ?
      ?

.

----------

, -,     1 . ,    .     2011 ,   .
   1 .  . 210  290 -   ? .. 9    ,      .
?

----------


## molodez

**,     .    3  2011.  3   0.  4     14 .  1     28 .   4       .    ?   .

----------

> 1.2  .
>  4  ?


 ,   290-310   
  1  . 210 = 0
. 290  1  = 180  1 
 300-310      9 .



> 4       .    ?

----------

> 1 .  . 210  290 -   ?


**,

----------

*molodez*,           4     .      10  ,      .               ,     1  .    3  .   (. 5 . 287  )

----------


## molodez

**, ,          15.41       ?    -   .

----------

*molodez*,       :



> 4


          .   286      1     4 ,       .

----------


## molodez

**,   . , ,   .    2011.   -  0, 4  -  0, 1  -  6205000  .          ?

----------


## molodez

[QUOTE=;53696042] ,   290-310   
  1  . 210 = 0
. 290  1  = 180  1 
 300-310      9 .

     300-310    1      ?     290 .

----------

> 300-310    1      ?


    9 ,          1

----------


## molodez

**,    1.2      1 ?   300-310  .

----------

> 1.2      1 ?   300-310  .


*molodez*,  ,     :Dezl:   320-340    9 .
 300-310, ,     290.

----------


## molodez

**, , ,        18.27 .

----------

> 2011.   -  0, 4  -  0, 1  -  6205000  .          ?


,          9 . 2012

----------


## molodez

**, ,             ?  ,       ? .

----------

> ?


 .   ,       31 ,  28.04, 28.05  28.06 (   1 )

----------


## .

.
     210 ..      1 .2012.
:
  .     .
     210  1.2012 -   320  9.2011.  ()?

----------

> 210  1.2012 -   320  9.2011.


.

----------


## ..

> 320  9.2011.


.

----------


## .

. 
  :      2012.      210  , :
*)*   180 .  1 .2012.   , 
** 
*)*    180 .  1 .2012.,       1.    (.270-271) **    210  1 .2012.,       1.    (.280-281) ?

----------

> 2012.      210


  " -   270-281"  210  1  = . 180  1  + . 290  1

----------


## ..

210_=180_1+290_1

----------

.     -     .    )   (  . 3 )  1  2    .  . 3  .  4     ,     210.
 ,    .
     210        (   ,     )
     (.270  271)    190-220   200-230.      ,   .      .    ?

----------

> 210        (   ,     )


     3   ,   210   . 210      .180 + .290   ,     .




> (.270  271)    190-220   200-230.      ,   .


280-281  ,

----------

,   , ..    .            . ..    .

----------

.   3    ,   ,      210?

----------


## ..

210_ = 180+290  9

----------

.     ?      ?      
:      ,

----------

> .   3    ,   ,      210?


           !   !

----------


## 15mari

,.  ,        

1 .
180=629 300
190=62 930
200=566 370
210=1 009 088
220=100 909
230=908 179
280=37 979
281=341 809
290=629 299
300=62 930
310=566 369


180=825 180
190=82 518
200=742 662
210=1 258 599
220=125 860
230=1 132 739
280=43 342 
281=390 070
290=195 880
300=19 588
310=176 292

28.07  -433 412+195 880= - 237 532
28.08 -237 532+195 880= -41 652
28.09 -41 652+195 880=154 228

----------

*15mari*,      290   1  (290 = 180 )
     (    )

----------


## 15mari

,.  .    .

----------

> ,.  .    .


        !    !

----------


## 15mari

.  .

----------

> .  .


      ,         !    !

----------


## artem20

,     3 . ,    290  ?

----------

> 3 . ,    290  ?


   ?      (  )  10 ..

----------


## artem20

,      ,   ,   290   ?      ?

----------

> ,      ,   ,   290   ?      ?


290

----------

> ,      ,   ,   290   ?      ?


      ,     290!  
     (  )  10 ..!

----------

,  -, 
    1 / 2012:

 210_=180_1+290_1....!
  290  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> 210_=180_1+290_1....!


.



> 290  ?


290=180-180_1

----------

,            280,281 " ",      290(300,310)?

----------


## ..

180-180_1 > 0,   .

----------

> ,            280,281 " ",      290(300,310)?


  .    ,     ,

----------

> . ...


..       280,281,    290(300,301)  ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ..       280,281,    290(300,301)  ?


  ,   .  270-281  290

----------

> 270-281  290


  , !..     290=180(1/) - 180(1)  !
    ""    290,       - 3 ..!..!

----------

....  ,   ""   280(281)..   28    .,    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

.

----------


## _5

210, 290    ?

----------

> 210, 290    ?

----------


## _5

,    .  ,    .290=0.

----------

> ,    .  ,    .290=0.


  .           .
    , ,

----------


## alenka27277

! , !!!       1 . 12.   6 . 12.,    290?        .         .
 :
  1 . 11-5 000 000
                 2 .11-9 000 000
                 3 .11-10 000 000
                 4 .11-15 000 000                  
                 1 .12- 13 000 000
  2011.-39 000 000/4=9 750 000   ,    10 000 000    , ,    1 . 2012  :
 100= 120=36715 ( )
 180=7343 
 210=--- ???? 
 270=734
 271= 6609
 290=---     ????
         1 .12     1 .12   . 290    2 .12???

----------

> ! , !!!       1 . 12.   6 . 12.,    290?        .         .
>  :
>   1 . 11-5 000 000
>                  2 .11-9 000 000
>                  3 .11-10 000 000
>                  4 .11-15 000 000                  
>                  1 .12- 13 000 000
>   2011.-39 000 000/4=9 750 000   ,    10 000 000    , ,    1 . 2012  :
>  100= 120=36715 ( )
> ...


  ?    .290  1  12 .! ,             210  290!      !

----------


## alenka27277

> ?    .290  1  12 .! ,             210  290!      !


 ??? ,   . 290-   2 . 12,   ,            10 000 000.  ,  ???

----------

> ??? ,   . 290-   2 . 12,   ,            10 000 000.  ,  ???


 !       4 !     10 . .,     . 290!

----------


## alenka27277

> !       4 !     10 . .,     . 290!


!!!  -      .        1 . 12,    . 290(  2 . 12),  ,       2 . 12.  ,   : )  2 .11+3 . 11+4 .11+1. 12  ) 1 .11+2 .11+3 .11+4.11, ..  2011. ???

----------


## inola

:yes: 


> )  2 .11+3 . 11+4 .11+1. 12

----------


## alenka27277

!      !!! !

----------

, ! 
       : 
       2012,   210      180    ?  180     2012?? 
 !

----------

> 2012,   210      180    ?  180     2012??


 ,       210      .

----------

?
  ,

----------

> ?


  210 ?   180   ,  ,  .      ,    .

----------

, ,   .

----------


## Svetikss

!  ,  210      1.     ,    ,   1-       .    .   -     9 .  190=270,   200=271.     .  !

----------



----------


## Sv1

.     210  2 . 2012.   ,      .     .    1 . 2012.   .

1  2012
 180 - 8511,00
 190 - 851,00
 200 - 7660,00
 270 - 851,00
 271 - 7660,00

    .      .   2  2012.    .       :Frown:

----------


## alenka27277

210  1  12 (2 .12) =. 180  1 .12+ . 290  1 .12 (     )
,      (. 290  1 .12=0),    . 210  2 .12 = 8 511,00.

----------


## Sv1

.

----------

. , .
       9    1     24,  2 ,   24  21 ?     
: ",      "      ,          1.2  1   "21" ( )  "24" ( )          1           4     (  ,  ,        ..).

    ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


    1.2,

----------



----------


## buxgalter

14  2013 . N -4-3/4320@
             .

----------


## JIaJIa

!
 :Redface: 
1 . 13 
180 . 1740
190 . 174
200 . 1566
210 . 6487 (=290 . 3.12)???
220 . 649
230 . 5838
280 . 475
281 . 4272
290 . 1740
300 . 174
310 . 1566
 2 .  210 .    180 .+290 ?
   210 . 3480
180 . 2552
280 . 93
281 . 835
     1 .
    . 210 3 . ?(.180 2 .)?

----------

> 210 . 6487 (=290 . 3.12)???






> 2 .  210 .    180 .+290 ?
>   210 . 3480






> . 210 3 . ?(.180 2 .)?

----------


## JIaJIa

!

----------

,      2014. (, 9  2014)    .210     ......    , .....

----------

> 


, ,    .    210 ?

----------


## Vesnata

,  !
, ,   210   6  2015 .  1   .    ,   1   (        9  2014).      1  2015: 
 210         - 9989 (    )
 280+281 - 9989 (    ,    )
 180         - 0
  6 .  .      210:   ,   ?  ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vesnata

, ,    !!! :Dezl:

----------

> 210:   ,   ?  ???


,

----------


## Vesnata

, ,   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jylia.76

!     .     ,    .   1    ,     1          ?        1       3 ?
  1  -  1 806 194  
  1  - 
  2  - 2 874 551
   2  - 2 874 551  1 068 357 (2 874 551-1 806 194)

----------

> 1    ,     1          ?


, . 
    2 874 551

----------


## jylia.76

, !

----------

!       . 280    ,   .300  .    ,   .   28       .280 ?         " "  ? .

----------


## Erste

,  
   1 . 2015.
 . 1 15
 180-5387.
 210 - 0 .
 270 -  . 
 290 - 0.
 . 215
 180 - 77708.
 210 - 5387.
 270- 72321. 
 290 - 72321.
 .315
 180 -     
 210 -      , 72321  72321*2=14642,  150029= 270 215+ 180 215
 270-  190-220-250 
 290 - 220+250-190
 320 -        290

----------

> 210 -


77 708 + 72 321 (.. . 180 + 290   )

----------


## ZHANNET

.  , -.  ,    ,   .      :
1 .2014-8,0 (    ),
2 .2014-8,0
3 .2014-7,0
4 .2014-6,0,
1 . 2015-15,0
2 .2015-15, 
  3    ,      .
     1  2015  :1-2-3-4  2014/4 .=8+8+7+6=29/4 - 10,0.   ,  ,  1  2015 ,   2  2015    ,    2 .2014+3 /2014+4/2014+1 .2015=8,0+7,0+6,0+15,0=36/4 =9 ,        1   ,    ! 
  9  ,         1/3   ,   ,    3 ./14+4 ./14+1.2015+2.2015=7+6+15+15=43/4=10,75,   .180  9 .-180  1 =   100000 /3 .     ,       33333,33 .????   1.2    04  ?   290     100000 .?
   320 ,     9 . 2015       1  2016      ?  ,     ,     ,     2012          ,       ,  -    .

----------

> 9


    4..14 + 1-2-3.15,     4-  15 ,      -  ,   .




> .180  9 .-180  1 =   100000 /3 .     ,       33333,33 .????







> 1.2    04  ?


 ,    




> 290     100000 .?







> 320 ,     9 . 2015       1  2016      ?


      9 .     290-320  ,   1.2

----------


## ZHANNET

,     ,     ,      ,  ,      . ,     , , ,     3 /2014+4 .2014+1.2015+2 .2015       ? . 7,0+6,0+15+15=43/4=10,75 ,            3  2015?        !

----------

> , , ,     3 /2014+4 .2014+1.2015+2 .2015       ?

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,      ,    1 ,      , ,    290-320,    290    (  180 1 - 180 1  2015)?
     ?    9       . 210      ..1  +2 , .   +++-    ?

----------

> 290    (  180 1 - 180 1  2015)?


 



> 9       . 210      ..1  +2 , .   +++-    ?


. 210  9 . = . 180   + . 290  

    - ,    .    ( -  )

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,      , ,    , -       ,    .    ,    9 .,    4 .2015   1 .2016,      .

----------

3  2016   ,      210  ?

----------

> 3  2016   ,      210  ?


  ,  180    ,   210

----------

> ,  180    ,   210


,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


      ?

----------

> ?


      .     .



> ?


    ,   ,      ,       ,

----------

> .     .
> 
>     ,   ,      ,       ,


    ?
   5000 ,     4000?

----------

> ?


      ?  - .



> 5000 ,     4000?


   5000 
 9 .  ?     5000
  ,  4000,  5000    /    ,

----------

[QUOTE=;54814760]

----------

?

----------

> ?

----------


## __8

!    , -,    :Frown:  
   ,          ,       .  -  ,   ,       ,    ,    ,   ,  .            ,     .   210         . ,   ?    .210      ? (. 210=  180 +  290   ?)      270  271,   ,        (   , "  ").      ?

----------

> 210         . ,   ?


 .         



> .210      ? (. 210=  180 +  290   ?)


    ,   ,      .290=0




> 270  271,   ,        (   , "  ").


  ,

----------


## __8

> .         
> 
>     ,   ,      .290=0
> 
> 
>   ,


 !           -       ?

----------

> -       ?


 ,

----------


## __8

> ,


  ,    ,                .  ,            , ,     ,    - .     ,       (  180   ),       .    - . ,

----------

,     1.1  040  070  ,      ?          ?

----------

**,       ,

----------

!

----------

